# Member Elimination Game Thread



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Member Elimination Game Thread - Game 1 - Winner: jakkspeedcuber*

Eliminated

```
Place  Player             [u]When (Date - Day)[/u]   [u]Eliminated By[/u]

33)    AustinReed         [post=656845]Oct. 18 - Day 2[/post]     JyH
32)    Kirjava            [post=657589]Oct. 20 - Day 4[/post]     Clayy9
31)    JyH                [post=657811]Oct. 21 - Day 5[/post]     chrissyD
30)    RyanReese09        [post=658111]Oct. 21 - Day 5[/post]     WTF2L?
29)    collinbxyz         [post=657838]Oct. 21 - Day 5[/post]     chrissyD
28)    TiLiMayor          [post=658346]Oct. 22 - Day 6[/post]     Jaycee
27)    Clayy9             [post=658526]Oct. 22 - Day 6[/post]     mr. giggums
26)    emolover           [post=659315]Oct. 24 - Day 8[/post]     5BLD
25)    asportking         [post=659406]Oct. 24 - Day 8[/post]     jrb
24)    Dan456             [post=660985]Oct. 28 - Day 12[/post]    thackernerd
23)    jonlin             [post=661463]Oct. 29 - Day 13[/post]    chrissyD
22)    Itchy Cacti        [post=661571]Oct. 29 - Day 13[/post]    jakkspeedcuber
21)    WTF2L?             [post=662635]Oct. 31 - Day 15[/post]    Clayy9
20)    ianography         [post=663032]Nov.  1 - Day 16[/post]    Clayy9
19)    waffle=ijm         [post=663434]Nov.  2 - Day 17[/post]    5BLD
18)    jrb                [post=663663]Nov.  2 - Day 17[/post]    Jaycee
17)    gundamslicer       [post=663930]Nov.  3 - Day 18[/post]    Clayy9
16)    manyhobbyfreak     [post=663986]Nov.  3 - Day 18[/post]    jrb
15)    uberCuber          [post=664448]Nov.  4 - Day 19[/post]    Clayy9
14)    mr. giggums        [post=664674]Nov.  5 - Day 20[/post]    Clayy9
13)    Ranzha V. Emodrach [post=664700]Nov.  5 - Day 20[/post]    aaronb
12)    MovingOnUp         [post=665285]Nov.  6 - Day 21[/post]    collinbxyz
11)    aaronb             [post=665805]Nov.  7 - Day 22[/post]    Clayy9
10)    5BLD               [post=666062]Nov.  8 - Day 23[/post]    Clayy9
 9)    Specs112           [post=666339]Nov.  8 - Day 23[/post]    jakkspeedcuber
 8)    chrissyD           [post=666462]Nov.  9 - Day 24[/post]    thackernerd
 7)    Cool Frog          [post=666608]Nov.  9 - Day 24[/post]    Clayy9
 6)    Jaycee             [post=666833]Nov. 10 - Day 25[/post]    Clayy9
 5)    Escher             [post=666856]Nov. 10 - Day 25[/post]    thackernerd
 4)    CubeLTD            [post=666941]Nov. 10 - Day 25[/post]    cuberkid10
 3)    cuberkid10         [post=666984]Nov. 10 - Day 25[/post]    CubeLTD
 2)    thackernerd        [post=667026]Nov. 10 - Day 25[/post]    mr. giggums
```


----------



## asportking (Oct 18, 2011)

I think it's cool, count me in. If the game starts today, I'll add my nine points for the day to your score.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in, and I subtract 9 points from your (Clayy9's) score >=D (kidding, I'll add them to yours)


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, it starts today. I'll add 5 points to your [asportking's] score in thanks. 
(+5) asportking

EDIT: And I'll add 4 points to your score, Ranzha V. Emodrach. Thanks!
(+4) Ranzha V. Emodrach


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm In, you can take away 5 points from yclay99 and 4 from asportking.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Im in, I subtract 4 points from asportking's score. Love you too.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 18, 2011)

Meybe we can all be friends and just ADD points to everyone?!


MovingOnUp said:


> I'm in. Subtract 9 points from whoever posts below me/after me. (It's the same thing.)


 I see what you did...

Ranzha gets my 9 point love.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in. I'll add 4 points to asporking and add 5 to clayy9.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

That was fast. Thanks to all who gave me points!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in. Subtract 9 points from whoever posts below me/after me. (It's the same thing.)


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in. Add 4 to cuberkid10 and -5 to Ranzha <3

Edit: I hate you MovingOnUp


----------



## JyH (Oct 18, 2011)

-9 AustinReed


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Meybe we can all be friends and just ADD points to everyone?!
> 
> I see what you did...
> 
> Ranzha gets my 9 point love.


 
I only noticed this because it was on the first page. In the future, it is recommended to make a new post so I notice if you add (not change!) points.


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2011)

I want to take 9 points away from Jyh.


----------



## asportking (Oct 18, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Im in, I subtract 4 points from asportking's score. Love you too.


 


thackernerd said:


> I'm In, you can take away 5 points from yclay99 and 4 from asportking.


It's nice to know how popular I am around here.

By the way, you should probably make a rule so that people can't all gang up on one person (I'm not suggesting that's happening to me, I just think it would be a good rule). I don't really see how you could enforce it, but it sort of takes all the fun out of the game if people start doing it.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 18, 2011)

MovingOnUp deleted his post. Can I has points back? :3


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

asportking said:


> By the way, you should probably make a rule so that people can't all gang up on one person (I'm not suggesting that's happening to me, I just think it would be a good rule). I don't really see how you could enforce it, but it sort of takes all the fun out of the game if people start doing it.


 
If you can come up with a good system for doing this, then I might make that a rule.



AustinReed said:


> MovingOnUp deleted his post. Can I has points back? :3


 
...what?


----------



## JyH (Oct 18, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> ...what?



MovingOnUp deleted his post. Can he has points back? :3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 18, 2011)

+5 to AustinReed


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you for that insightful look into the depths of AustinReed's post. Now, can someone explain why that was posted?


----------



## JyH (Oct 18, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Thank you for that insightful look into the depths of AustinReed's post. Now, can someone explain why that was posted?


 
I really don't see what's so hard to understand about it. >.>
MovingOnUp deleted his post that took away Austin's points, so Austin wants to know if he can have those points given back to him.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

Unless something is wrong with my computer, that post is still there. And even if it was deleted, "You may not change where you spend your points once you use them." still applies [deleting a post counts as trying to change where you spend your points].


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 18, 2011)

Alright, I want in on this.
-9 points from Ranzha.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 18, 2011)

This seems cool..
-9 to clayy9


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll play. 
+9 to Clayy9. Lol.


----------



## JyH (Oct 18, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Unless something is wrong with my computer, that post is still there. And even if it was deleted, "You may not change where you spend your points once you use them." still applies [*deleting a post counts as trying to change where you spend your points*].


 
Oops, didn't even bother checking myself. Austin didn't take his blindfold off. 

and r u srs


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

I meant that just because you delete a post doesn't mean that those points get added or removed from where they were placed. If that's not what you were referring to, then I still don't understand what you mean.


----------



## ianography (Oct 18, 2011)

I play now too. 10:45 your time so I'm still okay.

-9 from Austin Reed. <3


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2011)

GOOD TO KNOW I'M LOVED GUYS.
anyway, all you mean people:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oY6tCnu-1Do&t=57s


----------



## ianography (Oct 18, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> GOOD TO KNOW I'M LOVED GUYS.
> anyway, all you mean people:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oY6tCnu-1Do&t=57s


 
Hey, I helped you! I took 9 points away from Austin because I felt like it.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 18, 2011)

JyH said:


> Oops, didn't even bother checking myself. Austin didn't take his blindfold off.
> 
> and r u srs


 OK WTF THE POST ISN'T THERE. IDK WHAT IS HAPPENING


ianography said:


> I play now too. 10:45 your time so I'm still okay.
> 
> -9 from Austin Reed. <3


Thanks bro. I thought we were buddies. D:


----------



## JyH (Oct 18, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> OK WTF THE POST ISN'T THERE. IDK WHAT IS HAPPENING



What happens when you click on this link?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...on-Game-Thread&p=656489&viewfull=1#post656489


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know what it was, but know I can see the post. Darn.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 18, 2011)

Joining this - seems pretty cool.

-8 from MovingOnUp
+1 to Clayy9 (putting you on 69 )


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll join.
+1 to ianography.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds fun

+5 to 5bld

-4 to austin


----------



## jrb (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll play!

+5 to 5BLD

+4 to ChrissyD


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

It's a new day! *WTF2L?* was the first to play today, and everyone who hasn't posted today has had their *Points Remaining* reset.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 18, 2011)

Ill join -9 ianography yaay


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 to each of the bottom 9 people.


----------



## Escher (Oct 18, 2011)

-1 to each of the top 9 people.


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 18, 2011)

-9 from AustinReed.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 18, 2011)

+ 2 Kirjava


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2011)

+9 kirjava


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 18, 2011)

-9 Kirjava.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 18, 2011)

add me in 
i want to start with 
-3 5BLD
-3 chrissyD
-3 cuberkid10


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 18, 2011)

If we do not spend our points, do they add onto our own points?


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 to Bottom 8 people
and +1 to Kirjava.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 18, 2011)

Can I still join?


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 18, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Can I still join?


Yes 


5BLD said:


> If we do not spend our points, do they add onto our own points?


 
If the answer to this question is no (and therefore I will not keep my remaining points for myself if I don't use them) then since I got 8 points left:
+2 to ChrissyD
+1 to jrb
+1 to waffle=ijm
+2 to Clayy9
+2 to aaronb if he's joining
And the +1 to ianography I did earlier.

Otherwise I'll keep my points tyvm


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 18, 2011)

-3 CrissyD
+4 AustinReed


----------



## emolover (Oct 18, 2011)

-9 to AustinReed so he is closer to getting out.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

Updated.



5BLD said:


> If we do not spend our points, do they add onto our own points?



No, they do not.



aaronb said:


> Can I still join?


 
Yes, you may.


----------



## jonlin (Oct 18, 2011)

I am in.

-2 person after me.
+3 person that is after after me.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 18, 2011)

I will sacrifice myself to this "worthy" cause of preventing other's losses. [Be happy!]


----------



## aaronb (Oct 18, 2011)

Well then I am in, I give +2 to 5BLD and +5 to AustinReed and -2 to Kirjava.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 19, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> OK WTF THE POST ISN'T THERE. IDK WHAT IS HAPPENING
> 
> Thanks bro. I thought we were buddies. D:


 
My post is still there.... -9 from AustinReed for having a faulty computer


----------



## Dan456 (Oct 19, 2011)

Can I join?
-5 Itchy Cacti
+4 5BLD


----------



## JyH (Oct 19, 2011)

-8 from AustinReed. cya

+1 5BLD


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm in!

+2 5BLD
-7 Kirjava.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 19, 2011)

-9 to Jyh


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who gave me points. I appreciate it. 
As for MovingOnUp and Ian. I will find revenge. :3


----------



## JyH (Oct 19, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Thank you to everyone who gave me points. I appreciate it.
> As for MovingOnUp and Ian. I will find revenge. :3


 
i s0lly plz forgive me


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 19, 2011)

JyH said:


> i s0lly plz forgive me


 
I was about to. Then I clicked the link in your signature. Now I'm angry at you.


----------



## asportking (Oct 19, 2011)

+9 to JyH.


----------



## ianography (Oct 19, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Thank you to everyone who gave me points. I appreciate it.
> As for MovingOnUp and Ian. I will find revenge. :3


 


JyH said:


> i s0lly plz forgive me


 
I'm not 

+5 to 5BLD and +4 to collinbxyz because I'm feeling nice

but not nice to Austin muahahahahahaha


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 19, 2011)

ianography said:


> I'm not
> 
> +5 to 5BLD and +4 to collinbxyz because I'm feeling nice
> 
> but not nice to Austin muahahahahahaha


 
=D

EDIT BECAUSE OF PREVIOUSLY WORTHLESS POST: Clayy, do the points come back after 24 hours, or in the next day (in your time zone)? Sorry if you said this already.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 19, 2011)

The next day according to my time zone.

(-9) 5BLD
Simply because you passed me in rank.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 19, 2011)

I may as well join. 
(-1) asportking
(-1) chrissyD
(-1) Cool Frog
(-1) CubeLTD
(-1) cuberkid10
(-1) Dan456
(-1) emolover
(-1) Escher
(-1) Jaycee


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 19, 2011)

-5 Dan456
+4 Mr. giggums


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 19, 2011)

-1-collinbxyz
-1-Ryan Reese 

Simply becuase you are ahead.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 19, 2011)

+3 5BLD
-4 Kirjava
+1 Clayy
+1 collinxyz


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm in, subtract 2 from cuberkid cuz I wanted my post ontop of the second page...


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 19, 2011)

Pointed at random name..

-9 Kirjava.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok so..
-3 jrb
-3 thackernerd
-3 WTF2L?


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> +3 5BLD
> -4 Kirjava
> +1 Clayy
> +1 collinxyz


 
Jaycee, you can't use more than 9 points per day.

_Three hours ago:_


Jaycee said:


> I'm in!
> 
> +2 5BLD
> -7 Kirjava.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 19, 2011)

+9 Kirjava


----------



## Axiys (Oct 19, 2011)

+9 AustinReed


----------



## emolover (Oct 19, 2011)

Axiys said:


> +9 AustinReed


 
You can not revive someone who is out of points.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 19, 2011)

Axiys said:


> +9 AustinReed


 
Thanks for trying. :3


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 19, 2011)

+9 Ianography


----------



## ianography (Oct 19, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> +9 Ianography


 
Oh thank you so much <3 I feel loved. You can tell by saying 3 is greater than (insert number here).


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 19, 2011)

New Day
*[Oct. 19 - Day 3]*
Points have been Reset!
No new members may join.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 19, 2011)

+3 Kirjava
+3 Escher
+3 5BLD


----------



## asportking (Oct 19, 2011)

-9 Clayy9. I don't like how you're way up there in 1st place.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 19, 2011)

-9 TiLiMayor


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry about that, Clayy. 

NOW I'll say

+3 5BLD
-4 Kirjava
+2 Ianography


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 to each of the next nine people who give me +3 or more.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 19, 2011)

+9 to cool frog for having an epic avatar =D.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 19, 2011)

-9 clayy9 Because your in first.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 19, 2011)

+3 ChrissyD
+2 Jaycee

I'll decide the rest later... I might decide give in to Kirjava's offer.
I bet you Kirjava will be first at the end of this round.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 19, 2011)

+3 Kirjava
+1 to the next 6 people who add 5 or more to Kirjava.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 19, 2011)

+5 Kirjava (so do I get +1 from Kirjava and +1 from Cool Frog now :3)
-4 TiLiMayor


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 19, 2011)

+9 kirjava


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 19, 2011)

-3 from the next person who gives +1 or more to kirjava.
And -1 from Kirjava, just because he's gonna be in first place. Sorry Kir.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 19, 2011)

-3 Clayy9
-3 5BLD
-3 Kirjava


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 19, 2011)

5BLD said:


> -3 from the next person who gives +1 or more to kirjava..


 
I have points left, so add +2 to that person. Cool Frog is also donating to them so they won't actually lose any points.

:3


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn you thinking ahead Kirjava. I commend you for that.


----------



## MostEd (Oct 19, 2011)

gjoining!

+5 Kir 
+2 5bld


rest +2 points to bottom 2 except me

cool Cool Frog points to me


----------



## Thompson (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm in.
-9 from 5BLD


----------



## asportking (Oct 19, 2011)

5BLD said:


> -3 from the next person who gives +1 or more to kirjava.
> And -1 from Kirjava, just because he's gonna be in first place. Sorry Kir.


 


Kirjava said:


> I have points left, so add +2 to that person. Cool Frog is also donating to them so they won't actually lose any points.


I'm wondering if Clayy really approves of this. I mean, I think it's a cool idea, but it must get pretty confusing for him, with all these kinds of posts going on.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah thats a good point. 
Clayy9, if you don't approve of this then it's fine, I understand. Just that I saw Kir do it so so did I.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 19, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -9 clayy9 Because your in first.



I wasn't in first when you posted this...



MostEd said:


> gjoining!





Thompson said:


> I'm in.



I am not allowing any new players anymore since no one would have been able to add/subtract points from you for the past 2 days, which gives you an unfair advantage.



asportking said:


> I'm wondering if Clayy really approves of this. I mean, I think it's a cool idea, but it must get pretty confusing for him, with all these kinds of posts going on.



I don't particularly like it, but it's not yet a big enough issue to ban those types of posts.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 19, 2011)

+3 collinbxyz
-3 waffle=ijm
+3 Escher


----------



## jrb (Oct 19, 2011)

+3 Kirjava
+3 waffle=jim
+3 5BLD


----------



## JyH (Oct 19, 2011)

+6 Cool Frog
+1 RyanReese09
+2 Escher


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 19, 2011)

-5 Wafflo
-4 Collinbxyz


----------



## ianography (Oct 19, 2011)

-4 CoolFrog and -5 5BLD. Love you guys!


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 19, 2011)

ianography said:


> -4 CoolFrog and -5 5BLD. Love you guys!


 
Nice try, but I noticed that you deleted a post and replaced it with this one.



ianography said:


> I love my friends so much, so -9 5BLD.
> 
> Best buddies forever YEAH!



This, which was your first post, is what I have to count.


----------



## ianography (Oct 19, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Nice try, but I noticed that you deleted a post and replaced it with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> This, which was your first post, is what I have to count.


 
Awww. CoolFrog, you have escaped my grasp just slightly.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 20, 2011)

-3 to the next three people who dont add 3+ points to me...

If this isnt allowed clayy, then do -5 Cool frog -4 ianagrophy


----------



## emolover (Oct 20, 2011)

-9 to cool frog.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> -3 to the next three people who dont add 3+ points to me...
> 
> If this isnt allowed clayy, then do -5 Cool frog -4 ianagrophy


 
I'm going to go ahead and ban these posts, simply because it discourages participation (I wouldn't want to post if that automatically gave me negative points).
NEW RULE: You must define a specific player to add and/or remove points from.
The effects of players who already have undefined points (Cool Frog & Kirjava) will stay in effect until they run out.
NEW RULE: A player may not have more than 75 points. This is Member _Elimination_, where you try to _eliminate_ players.


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 20, 2011)

-9 to collinbxyz


----------



## HelpCube (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in. subtract 5 points from chrissyD and add 4 points to waffo.

EDIT: crap, just saw no more entries ((
count me in for game 2 anyway.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 20, 2011)

why can't we all just get along ;-;
this is why communism will never work =(


----------



## jonlin (Oct 20, 2011)

+2 Kirjava_ because Im feeling nice
+2 Waffle_ijm because he popularized Roux
-2 to 5bld


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 20, 2011)

Im in

-9 to collinbxyz ;D


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

No new members for this game. Sorry, bigbee99.

EDIT:


asportking said:


> When it gets down to two people, will it just be the person with the most points automatically wins? Because all they're going to do is -9 each other every day, so the person with the most points will win no matter what.



Actually, even if you are eliminated, you still get 5 points to use per day.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 20, 2011)

-9 Kirjava


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 20, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> Im in
> 
> -9 to collinbxyz ;D


 
Can't join, so you can't take any points from me


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

So I can rise in rank...
(-1) WTF2L?
(-1) thackernerd
(-2) emolover
(-2) CubeLTD
(-3) asportking


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 20, 2011)

+9 ianography (which makes you first)


----------



## Escher (Oct 20, 2011)

+5 TiLiMayor
+1 Collinbxyz
+3 MovingOnUp (cuz he's movin on up)


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 20, 2011)

(+5) Kirjava

(So I get +1 from both Kirjava and cool frog)

Then...
(-4) Kirjava

(So he doesn't get too far ahead)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 20, 2011)

+1 5BLD
+2 aaronb
+3 mr. giggums
-1 Cool Frog
-1 Jaycee
-1 waffle=ijm


----------



## ianography (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay new day

+9 to Escher


----------



## ianography (Oct 20, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> -1 to each of the current top 8 ranked players in this game by tomorrow.
> +1 to the lowest ranked person by tomorrow.


 
I'm sorry, but I'm pretty sure that this kind of point giving is not allowed, as you have to give or take points from certain, specific players.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmmm... I think it's best to eliminate the ones with low point rather than reduce those with high if we want elimination.
-9 collinbxyz


----------



## asportking (Oct 20, 2011)

I know you haven't officially started day 4 yet, but I'll say it anyway:
-3 JyH
-4 TiLiMayor
-2 Kirjava


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

New Day! [Day 4]
Points have been reset.
ianography's post is the first post of the day.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 20, 2011)

-1 from thackernerd, MovingOnUp, jrb, emolover, cuberkid10, CubeLTD, Clayy9
-2 from collinbxyz


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 20, 2011)

-9 JyH


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2011)

Same as yesterday, only I'll assign points myself after you've posted to keep with the new rules.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 20, 2011)

kirjava +3

collinbxyz -6


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2011)

chrissyD +1


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

-3 JyH

That's all for now, even though I know exactly who is going to be losing 6 points because of me later today.


----------



## JyH (Oct 20, 2011)

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## jrb (Oct 20, 2011)

+9 collinbxyz


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 20, 2011)

-9 Kirjava.


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 20, 2011)

-9 from kirjava


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2011)

NOOOO 

DON'T TAKE MY IMAGINARY INTERNET POINTS


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

-6 Kirjava.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 20, 2011)

+9 Kirjava


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

WHYYYYYYYY WAFFO


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2011)

waffle +1


----------



## JyH (Oct 20, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> -3 Kirjava
> +2 Waffle
> -1 jrb
> -2 5BLD
> -2 chrissyD


 
3 + 2 + 1 + 2 + 2 = 10

On top of that, it's too late to join.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 20, 2011)

-9 kirjava


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2011)

Today is all about me.

CAST YOUR VOTES


----------



## scylla (Oct 20, 2011)

Let's join.
Here are my rules in this game:
Everyday I will add 2 points to the 4 players who gave me the most points in total
When im out it becomes 1 instead of 2 offcourse


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 20, 2011)

scylla said:


> Let's join.
> Here are my rules in this game:
> Everyday I will add 2 points to the 4 players who gave me the most points in total
> When im out it becomes 1 instead of 2 offcourse


 
you cant join anymore.


----------



## emolover (Oct 20, 2011)

-9 Kirjava!


----------



## Escher (Oct 20, 2011)

+4 Kirjava
+4 Waffo
+1 ChrissyD


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2011)

Escher +1


----------



## asportking (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmmm...something tells me that Kirjava won't last the day, despite all of his bribes. I'm not sure how many points he has right now, but it can't be that many.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm on about 64 points atm.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2011)

Kirjava will surely be on top because of his bribes by the looks of it. Oh well.

I'm still thinking of how to spend my points... I'm not adding a rule but I'm likely tp give points to those who give me some obviously.


----------



## JyH (Oct 20, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Kirjava will surely be on top because of his bribes by the looks of it. Oh well.
> 
> I'm still thinking of how to spend my points... I'm not adding a rule but I'm likely tp give points to those who give me some obviously.


 


JyH said:


> +1 5BLD


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2011)

That was much much earlier in the game.
I'll probably give you some points but I'll wait just incase I want to do a -9 point rage on someone.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 20, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> -3 to the next three people who dont add 3+ points to me...
> 
> If this isnt allowed clayy, then do -5 Cool frog -4 ianagrophy


 


emolover said:


> -9 to cool frog.


Even though you both took points from me, my incapability to take points from anyone gives me no choice but.
+1 to each of you.


Kirjava said:


> Same as yesterday, only I'll assign points myself after you've posted to keep with the new rules.


 I will give +2 point to everyone who gives Kirjava +5 or more (until after 2 people where I can only give you one)



waffle=ijm said:


> +9 Kirjava


 +2 waffo


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

This is supposed to be Member _Elimination_!

Y NOBODY ELIMINATE ANYBODY BUT AUSTINREED?!?!?


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 20, 2011)

clayy9, I think you should make a rule that only 3 of your points can be used to help people and then the other 6 have to be used to hurt people. That way the game would go so much more faster and it would be a lot more fun.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 20, 2011)

6+ collin
3-Kir.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Kirjava will surely be on top because of his bribes by the looks of it.


 
u trippin


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2011)

Um no not really.

-8 collinbxyz
+1 jyh


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm gonna be out soon, so can't I still + and - points from people? Also, will there be games later on, when this is finished?


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2011)

I think you can still + or - points if you're out but you only get 5 points a day.
Im not sure about another game but this is really fun so I hope there's another. I do feel for Clayy9 who has to total them all up though :/


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 20, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> This is supposed to be Member _Elimination_!
> 
> Y NOBODY ELIMINATE ANYBODY BUT AUSTINREED?!?!?


 
I know. I'm so lonely. I want Kir to join the club. :3


----------



## JyH (Oct 20, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I know. I'm so lonely. I want Kir to join the club. :3


 
You still have the ability to -5 people.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 20, 2011)

-2 Kirjava
- 1 Mrgiggums
-2 ianography
-1 Ranhza
-1 5BLD
-2 Collinbxyz


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I know. I'm so lonely. I want Kir to join the club. :3


 
I want him to join you, too. 

So -5 him! :O


----------



## Escher (Oct 20, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Kirjava will surely be on top because of his bribes by the looks of it. Oh well.
> 
> I'm still thinking of how to spend my points... I'm not adding a rule but I'm likely tp give points to those who give me some obviously.


 
Not sure how he's actually bribing anybody...

It's a +ev play to keep anybody in the game who will allocate/deduct points intelligently (for now...), and a minus to keep people in the game who take points from top players (aka make bad plays).


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2011)

Well 'bribing' was just the expression I took from asportking before my own post... You know what I mean.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 20, 2011)

+9 Ianography


----------



## jonlin (Oct 20, 2011)

-5 Ianography
+4 5bld Im sorry.


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 20, 2011)

how come i dont have designated number of points? dopes that mean i have infinite? :3


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

Updated.



thackernerd said:


> clayy9, I think you should make a rule that only 3 of your points can be used to help people and then the other 6 have to be used to hurt people. That way the game would go so much more faster and it would be a lot more fun.



It's a good idea, but I feel it is too early in the game to start limiting what you can do with your points.



5BLD said:


> Um no not really.
> 
> -8 collinbxyz
> +1 jyh



If I'm not mistaking, I believe you have already used your points today. I'll go back and check, though.



collinbxyz said:


> I'm gonna be out soon, so can't I still + and - points from people? Also, will there be games later on, when this is finished?



Yes, you get 5 points to use per day once you are eliminated. Also, yes, once this game is over, a new one will start and new players can join.



5BLD said:


> I do feel for Clayy9 who has to total them all up though :/



I don't really mind. I made this fully knowing I would have to keep track of them all.

EDIT:



jonlin said:


> -5 Ianography
> +4 5bld Im sorry.



I saw your post before you edited it. You had (-9) ianography.



gundamslicer said:


> how come i dont have designated number of points? dopes that mean i have infinite? :3


 
There are no new players allowed, so nothing you say or do has any affect on this game.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I used my points BEFORE you said 'new day' then used some again.
I apologise if I didnt though.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I'm pretty sure I used my points BEFORE you said 'new day' then used some again.
> I apologise if I didnt though.



It doesn't go by when I say "new day", it goes by when the new day actually starts. I mentioned the first post that happened today, and every post after that (including yours) is part of today's game.



Clayy9 said:


> New Day! [Day 4]
> Points have been reset.
> *ianography's post is the first post of the day.*


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Updated.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no new players allowed, so nothing you say or do has any affect on this game.


 
but im on the point system tho


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I see. Sorry.
Well just don't include those points I posted later then.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 20, 2011)

+1 Ianography
+1 Waffle=ijm
-7 Kirjava


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 20, 2011)

-9 Kirjava


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 20, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> -9 Kirjava


 
lmao 6 more till hes gone


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> but im on the point system tho


 
Oh. I guess I just forgot to add your 50 points when you joined. Sorry about that.

(-4) Kirjava


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2011)

Save Thom!

~nostalgia~


----------



## asportking (Oct 20, 2011)

Tomorrow I'll give +9 to whoever eliminates Kirjava. I know I'll end up getting for a -5 from him every day until I'm eliminated, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

asportking said:


> Tomorrow I'll give +9 to whoever eliminates Kirjava. I know I'll end up getting for a -5 from him every day until I'm eliminated, but I'm fine with that.


 
I already eliminated Kirjava. gundamslicer didn't count correctly...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

Ahahaha! The mighty Clayy strikes down Kirjava!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 20, 2011)

If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I already eliminated Kirjava


 
this means war


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

Semi-Curse you, Clayy. I wanted to be the one to knock Kirjava out of the game but I was out of points. xD


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 20, 2011)

-5 Ianography. I'm taking you down!


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay for enemies! It was getting quite boring in here...


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Yay for enemies! It was getting quite boring in here...


 
I just hate that you get to take away points for one post...then the fun is over


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

That's why you spread your usage of points throughout the day, and in-between, you can ally with someone, taunt people, bribe people (not that I recommend it), and other fun stuff.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 20, 2011)

I can join? -9 RyanReese09.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

No, you may not join. Other than the 4-5 times I've said that in this thread, it is also listed on the OP. You get too much of an advantage if you join in the middle of a game.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You get too much of an advantage if you join in the _middle of *a* game._


 
Does this mean there will be more than one game? If you've said this before, I don't know how I missed it.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 20, 2011)

_Page 18:_


Clayy9 said:


> collinbxyz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna be out soon, so can't I still + and - points from people? *Also, will there be games later on, when this is finished?*
> ...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Save Thom!
> 
> ~nostalgia~


 
Holy... that was freaking long ago...


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 -5

Now I start to downvote >


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 21, 2011)

(-5) JyH
(-4) collinbxyz


----------



## ianography (Oct 21, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> -5 Ianography. I'm taking you down!


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I already eliminated Kirjava. gundamslicer didn't count correctly...


 
Ooops srry I read 9+ 5 in my head...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh sorry. I didn't really want to waste time reading and entire forum game's thread.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 21, 2011)

-1 Cool Frog
-1 gundamslicer
-1 jakkspeedcuber
-1 Jaycee
-1 jonlin
-1 manyhobbyfreak
-1 RyanReese09
-1 Specs112
+1 Itchy Cacti


----------



## cubeflip (Oct 21, 2011)

sorry about my posts. I deleted them. I'm not playing this so just ignore me. sorry.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 21, 2011)

The first player's name that I get PM'd will get my full negative point value from now until they are eliminated. (If someone sends me, for example, 5BLD's username, then all my points will be used to lower 5BLD's point value until 5BLD is eliminated.) You cannot send me my name, and I will not reveal the person who sent me the PM.

Note: This isn't saying that I am -'ing an undefined player (which is against the rules), I am telling YOU where I will use my points (like how Kirjava mentioned how he was using his points today (before he got eliminated)).


----------



## ianography (Oct 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> The first player's name that I get PM'd will get my full negative point value from now until they are eliminated. (If someone sends me, for example, 5BLD's username, then all my points will be used to lower 5BLD's point value until 5BLD is eliminated.) You cannot send me my name, and I will not reveal the person who sent me the PM.
> 
> Note: This isn't saying that I am -'ing an undefined player (which is against the rules), I am telling YOU where I will use my points (like how Kirjava mentioned how he was using his points today (before he got eliminated)).


 
I don't find that to be very fair. It seems like ganging up on specific players.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> I don't find that to be very fair. It seems like ganging up on specific players.


 
Because it is (sort of)?

In a game like this, ganging up is one of the fastest ways to win. Kirjava was very near the top at the beginning of this round, and now he's joined AustinReed.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm just letting someone use my points to lower a player of their choice. Interpret that how you wish. It's not much worse than "I'll give you X points if you give me Y points".

I got 6 PMs, and only 4 names in total. The remaining 5 points I have negatively affect... Escher.
(-5) Escher


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 21, 2011)

what to do with my remaining 5 points... =(


Spoiler



MUST NOT USE AGAINST PEOPLE...RAUGH IT HURTS}


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 21, 2011)

Feel free to donate them to me...


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 21, 2011)

Or to me..


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 21, 2011)

WAIT A SECOND!
Post #7
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...on-Game-Thread&p=656485&viewfull=1#post656485

It's odd because he's quoting post #10, which ultimately took away 9 of my points. I WANT A REFUND.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 21, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> WAIT A SECOND!
> Post #7
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...on-Game-Thread&p=656485&viewfull=1#post656485
> 
> It's odd because he's quoting post #10, which ultimately took away 9 of my points. I WANT A REFUND.


 
That is becasue post #7 was edited after post #10 was posted.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 21, 2011)

Refund denied. Even though you would have been spared IF Cool Frog had posted right after MovingOnUp (and that is an "if" of which we will never know what would have happened), it DIDN'T happen. You were still the one to post after MovingOnUp, and no one broke any rules.


----------



## ianography (Oct 21, 2011)

YAYNEWDAY

-9 JyH because I'm a dirty rascal


----------



## JyH (Oct 21, 2011)

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2011)

-9 because Jyh is going down!!!


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 21, 2011)

+3 jakkspeedcuber
+3 Jaycee
+3 jonlin


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2011)

I know I am not supposed to post as I'm not in the game but:

I would love to see the OP eliminated just to see how quick he'd get bored of doing all the administration for a game he's no longer part of


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 21, 2011)

NEW DAY! - Day 5
The points have been reset.

And as I said yesterday:
(-9) Escher


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 21, 2011)

-5 JyH


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 21, 2011)

JyH has been eliminated. Who will be next?


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 21, 2011)

I just realized that I can use time zones to win  
-9 from colinbyl


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2011)

+4 to the next person who gives me +4. Not +3, not +5, but +4. That's all I ask.


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 21, 2011)

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2011)

@ Clayy : I don't see how my point count dropped to 46. The only action that was taken towards me yesterday was a -1 from TiLiMayor, and I was at 50 before that.


----------



## asportking (Oct 21, 2011)

+4 Jaycee
-5 mr. giggums


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2011)

+4 asportking


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 -5


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 21, 2011)

-4 collinbxyz


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2011)

+9 waffo.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 21, 2011)

-5 RyanReese09


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 21, 2011)

+9 collinbxyz


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 21, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> +9 collinbxyz



I think he's already out

I killed him >___>


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 21, 2011)

-9 Kirjava


----------



## asportking (Oct 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> -9 Kirjava


He's already out.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 21, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> I think he's already out
> 
> I killed him >___>


 
Oh, then you can scratch that post.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 21, 2011)

oh. Great  
-9 austin reed


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> oh. Great
> -9 austin reed


 
He's out too.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 21, 2011)

-5 ryanreese09


----------



## JyH (Oct 21, 2011)

Since I used my points for today, but also got eliminated, am I able to use my -5 now, or do I have to wait for tomorrow?
If I don't have to wait, then -5 collinbxyz.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2011)

I will give 2 points to the next 2 people who give me 2 or more points. I may give more if you're generous


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 21, 2011)

+3 5BLD
-3 CoolFrog
-1 mrgiggums


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> +3 5BLD
> -3 CoolFrog
> -1 mrgiggums


 
Thank you.
+2 to cuberkid10
Maybe more later but I wanna save some. If people give me points I will most likely give some to them too...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 21, 2011)

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## jonlin (Oct 21, 2011)

+3 5bld
Gimme!


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 21, 2011)

+5 5bld
+4 Clay


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2011)

jonlin said:


> +3 5bld
> Gimme!


 
+2 jonlin


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 21, 2011)

Any votes towards collinbxyz after elimination did not count, and you keep your points.



Jaycee said:


> @ Clayy : I don't see how my point count dropped to 46. The only action that was taken towards me yesterday was a -1 from TiLiMayor, and I was at 50 before that.



You are correct; it has been fixed.



chrissyD said:


> -4 collinbxyz


 
Only one point was needed to eliminate collinbxyz, so you still have 3 points remaining.



JyH said:


> Since I used my points for today, but also got eliminated, am I able to use my -5 now, or do I have to wait for tomorrow?
> If I don't have to wait, then -5 collinbxyz.


 
You have to wait.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Only one point was needed to eliminate collinbxyz, so you still have 3 points remaining.



sweet. two victims in one round muahaha >__>

+3 to 5bld


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 21, 2011)

+9 ianography


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> +9 ianography


 
I believe that would put him at 76, and the OP says nobody can have over 75.

EDIT : Nevermind. I thought he was one of the two with 67.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 21, 2011)

-5 Ryan Reese


----------



## JyH (Oct 21, 2011)

Ryan Reese is next.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2011)

+3 ChrissyD
-2 Ianography


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 21, 2011)

-4 ryanreese09


----------



## asportking (Oct 21, 2011)

Even though we're eliminating people, we should probably still focus more on the people with 50+ points.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 21, 2011)

+9 to the next person who gives me 9 points


----------



## Dan456 (Oct 21, 2011)

+9 MovingOnUp


----------



## aaronb (Oct 22, 2011)

-4 TiLiMayor
-5 Escher


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> +9 to the next person who gives me 9 points


 
Hey, you edited that post! 

Previously it was,

+9 to the next person who posts here whose username starts with m-z.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Hey, you edited that post!
> 
> Previously it was,
> 
> +9 to the next person who posts here whose username starts with m-z.


 
That's true, but it doesn't really matter since until MovingOnUp defines a specific person, no one gets any points (a.k.a. it's not against the rules to edit a post that doesn't assign points to a specific person).


----------



## Axiys (Oct 22, 2011)

-9 JyH


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Axiys said:


> -9 JyH


 
No new players until the next game; sorry.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, I forgot I had 5 points left for today.

+3 emolover.
-2 Ryan Reese so only 2 more people have to -9 him.


----------



## JyH (Oct 22, 2011)

Axiys said:


> -9 JyH


 
:fp
I'm already eliminated...


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 22, 2011)

Please keep me alive..

-9 RyanReese09


----------



## JyH (Oct 22, 2011)

TiLiMayor next, but keep Escher alive.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Just so I know for future reference - How much longer until it's a "new day"?


----------



## Escher (Oct 22, 2011)

JyH said:


> TiLiMayor next, but keep Escher alive.


 
<3

I'd like to do well and I'm not dumb with allocating points but doesn't matter if I do die. The ability to -5 is still pretty fun


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Escher said:


> The ability to -5 is still pretty fun


 
You can +5 too


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 22, 2011)

-8 RyanReese
+1 Claay (just for making this)


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Just so I know for future reference - How much longer until it's a "new day"?


 
It is 8:31PM my time, and a new day starts at midnight.



Itchy Cacti said:


> -8 RyanReese
> +1 Claay (just for making this)


 
You just missed out on eliminating Ryan Reese. That point you used for me would have eliminated him. Anyway, thanks for the points!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Yay, I'm in the same timezone as you, Clayy. Most people I know on the Internet are not in my timezone.... *rolls eyes*

EDIT : @ Itchy.... Why leave him with 1 point? There's a (small) chance someone could +9 him now!


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Yay, I'm in the same timezone as you, Clayy. Most people I know on the Internet are not in my timezone.... *rolls eyes*
> 
> EDIT : @ Itchy.... Why leave him with 1 point? There's a (small) chance someone could +9 him now!



Cuz he might seek revenge on who eliminates him...and I wanna give a point to Clayy.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Ah, good point.

I still hope nobody gives him points or eliminates him before the next game because I want to eliminate him. xD

Nothing personal, Ryan, I just want to eliminate someone. If I do I hope you will not seek revenge because I'll only have taken 3 points from you (currently 2).


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ryan, they want to eliminate you... destroy them! That way you won't be using your points against me...


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2011)

Can I use my points at 11 PM your time? In my timezone it is 12 PM for me.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 22, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> That's true, but it doesn't really matter since until MovingOnUp defines a specific person, no one gets any points (a.k.a. it's not against the rules to edit a post that doesn't assign points to a specific person).


 
also no one had posted after me at the time of editing so the points didnt technically go to anyone at that point anyway


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> Can I use my points at 11 PM your time? In my timezone it is 12 PM for me.



Officially, no. However, unless I'm on at that time, I won't know exactly when you used your points, since the individual post date doesn't include minutes once it's past an hour. Oh, and that should be 12 AM for you, not 12 PM (I assume).



MovingOnUp said:


> also no one had posted after me at the time of editing so the points didnt technically go to anyone at that point anyway


 
But if undefined distribution of points was still allowed, then it would have been against the rules to edit your post.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 22, 2011)

Edit :
Sorry, I didn't want to post.


----------



## RaresB (Oct 22, 2011)

Can I join in if so + 3 to the first 3 people who -9 from the top person


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 22, 2011)

No new members until the next game.

*goes off to make that rule much more obvious in the OP*

EDIT: Oh, and if you were playing, you would still have to define a specific member to use those points against.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 22, 2011)

-2 mannyhobbyfreak


----------



## JasonK (Oct 22, 2011)

-1 RyanReese
-4 Jonlin
-4 cuberkid10


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

I lol'd at the OP now.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO @ WTF2L


----------



## asportking (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry if this is a bit premature, but I'm going to be really busy tomorrow, and it's close enough according to my time, so I'll just say what I'm doing for tomorrow. 
-9 5BLD
I'm bringing all of you down from the top of the list, one by one.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

^ I don't think Clayy will let this slide.... I wouldn't.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 22, 2011)

-9 TiLiMayor


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> -9 TiLiMayor


 
I was going to do this with my points tomorrow, probably.

But I'm zeroing in on a new target now.... Heeheehee!


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> +4 Jaycee
> -5 mr. giggums





cuberkid10 said:


> +3 5BLD
> -3 CoolFrog
> -1 mrgiggums


 
(-7) asportking
(-2) cubekid10

I will do this to anyone who -n points from me.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

^ After a while if too many people begin to take away from you, you won't be able to keep up with it all.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 22, 2011)

FML


----------



## ianography (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, how I love West Coast timezone 

-9 5BLD (we commence in _war_, young lad).



asportking said:


> I'm bringing all of you down from the top of the list, one by one.


 
Wouldn't it be better if you took down all of the top people at the same time?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> Oh, how I love West Coast timezone
> 
> -9 5BLD (we commence in _war_, young lad).


 
New day doesn't start for another hour >.>

EDIT : I believe Clayy said that a new day for the game starts when midnight happens in HIS timezone.


----------



## ianography (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> New day doesn't start for another hour >.>
> 
> EDIT : I believe Clayy said that a new day for the game starts when midnight happens in HIS timezone.


 
Yeah, so it's technically okay.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

*is confused but decides to not argue in fear of making a fool of himself because he's probably missing something obvious*


----------



## ianography (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> *is confused but decides to not argue in fear of making a fool of himself because he's probably missing something obvious*


 
Don't worry about it, just different timezones. I'm 3 hours behind Clayy, so when the new day starts for him, it's 9 P.M. where I live. I won't give ya crap for a misunderstanding 

(P.S. 90% of my friends don't remember, so you're okay)


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> Don't worry about it, just different timezones. I'm 3 hours behind Clayy, so when the new day starts for him, it's 9 P.M. where I live. I won't give ya crap for a misunderstanding
> 
> (P.S. 90% of my friends don't remember, so you're okay)


 
Clayy lives in central time zone not eastern. So you are only 2 hours behind him.


----------



## ianography (Oct 22, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> Clayy lives in central time zone not eastern. So you are only 2 hours behind him.


 
Wait, what? Alabama is in East coast, is it not?


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 22, 2011)

Ya, I have the same timezone as him and it's only 11:15 right now.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, I can assure you that Clayy lives in central time. >.>


----------



## ianography (Oct 22, 2011)

Well then :fp to me. From when I lived in Georgia, I thought that Alabama had the same time zone as us (East Coast). So please dismiss my post, I may or may not repost it again. Sorry.


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> Well then :fp to me. From when I lived in Georgia, I thought that Alabama had the same time zone as us (East Coast). So please dismiss my post, I may or may not repost it again. Sorry.



I wonder why it's like that. Indiana part of the eastern time zone yet it is aproxametally the same longitude.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

New Day!

*Day Six!*

-3 TiLiMayor


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2011)

-8 from 5BLD because he is too high. 

+1 to anyone who gives me 3 points. Not 2, not 4, points.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 22, 2011)

+9 movingonup


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 22, 2011)

+3 to anyone who gives me +3 or more


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 22, 2011)

-5 TiLiMayor


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been lurking this thread since it started and still don't get the rules... My main issue is how do you keep track of how many points you're on and what's the point of playing if you end up refreshing your points the next day... Someone in lay mans terms please


----------



## ianography (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay, reposting this with correct time:

-9 5BLD (we commence in _war_, young lad).



asportking said:


> I'm bringing all of you down from the top of the list, one by one.


 
Wouldn't it be better if you took down all of the top people at the same time?

Slight editing.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

Aw no. I'm on like 53 now. 
I will give +5 to the next person who gives me a +6 or more.
And then I might give some extra points to that person if I'm feeling generous.


----------



## ianography (Oct 22, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Aw no. I'm on like 53 now.
> I will give +5 to the next person who gives me a +6 or more.
> And then I might give some extra points to that person if I'm feeling generous.


 
Oh no. We're at war. It's not combat if you're tending to others whilst I batter you down.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol. I'm trying to keep my position while giving others some points rather than doing what I'd usually do; batter down the guy with the lowest number of points


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 22, 2011)

-9 Clay


----------



## Escher (Oct 22, 2011)

-9 Clay


----------



## asportking (Oct 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> Sorry if this is a bit premature, but I'm going to be really busy tomorrow, and it's close enough according to my time, so I'll just say what I'm doing for tomorrow.
> -9 5BLD
> I'm bringing all of you down from the top of the list, one by one.


Thought I should say this again, just in case Clayy didn't count it.


----------



## jonlin (Oct 22, 2011)

+6 5Bld


----------



## asportking (Oct 22, 2011)

jonlin said:


> +6 5Bld


Noooooooo, don't give in to the bribes! Don't go to the dark side!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 22, 2011)

-4 Ubercuber


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

jonlin said:


> +6 5Bld


 
Thank you.
+5 jonlin

Asportking: they aren't bribes, just little deals which encourage point-giving and generosity...


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 22, 2011)

New Day (although it's been that way for 8 hours now...)!
Points have been reset.
(-9) Escher


Ltsurge said:


> I've been lurking this thread since it started and still don't get the rules... My main issue is how do you keep track of how many points you're on and what's the point of playing if you end up refreshing your points the next day... Someone in lay mans terms please


 
There are two different sets of points. One set is the one that gets reset each day, and has a maximum value of 9 (and is called Daily Points). The other point set, which starts at 50 and others try to get down to 0, does NOT reset each day (and is called the Point Count). Players "spend" their Daily Points either raising or lowering a person's Point Count by the same amount.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 22, 2011)

+5 Escher


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

TiLiMayor, your time has come.
-4 TiLiMayor


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll give my remaining 5 points to the firs person to +5 me.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 22, 2011)

-9 Clayy


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 22, 2011)

+5 cuberkid10

-4 TiLiMayor


----------



## jrb (Oct 22, 2011)

-7 TiLiMayor
+2 5BLD


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

jrb said:


> -7 TiLiMayor
> +2 5BLD


 
WHY OH WHY didn't you -8 him?  That way I could eliminate TiLi... He has 7 point left, and I only have 6 left to use. xD


----------



## jrb (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> WHY OH WHY didn't you -8 him?  That way I could eliminate TiLi... He has 7 point left, and I only have 6 left to use. xD



If you look, some other people -4 him, so he's still going to get eliminated

Edit:Never mind, I was wrong. Sorry


----------



## aaronb (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> WHY OH WHY didn't you -8 him?  That way I could eliminate TiLi... He has 7 point left, and I only have 6 left to use. xD


 
-1 to TiLiMayor


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 22, 2011)

-9 clay


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you aaronb   <3

-6 TiLiMayor!

SEEYA!

EDIT : aaron is getting +3 or more from me tomorrow. xD


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

lol Waffo.


----------



## jrb (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> aaron is getting +3 or more from me tomorrow



Same here.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 22, 2011)

lol Waffo.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 22, 2011)

-3 to the top three. >=D


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> -3 to the top three. >=D


 
*cough*

Please specify.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> *cough*
> 
> Please specify.


 
Ahem,
67 - waffle=ijm
64 - MovingOnUp
60 - ianography


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ranzha, there is a rule that states you must specifically mention who you are adding or removing points from, which is why Jaycee told you to specify.


----------



## Escher (Oct 22, 2011)

-9 Clay


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 22, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Ranzha, there is a rule that states you must specifically mention who you are adding or removing points from, which is why Jaycee told you to specify.


 
Naturally. xD
The "Ahem" was in response to the *cough*
Guess the tone was a bit meh =P


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 22, 2011)

+9 Waffo
Yummy, waffles


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 22, 2011)

-8 to the next person to subtract ANY amount of points from me
+ 1 to the next person to give me +1


----------



## Dan456 (Oct 22, 2011)

+9 jrb


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 22, 2011)

+9 to the person that +9 me.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 22, 2011)

+9 to Cube ltd

EDIT: Forget that. i can't play yet.


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2011)

Using my last point.

+1 to clay


----------



## JyH (Oct 22, 2011)

-5 Clayy9


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 22, 2011)

-5 Clayy

Im baaaaad


----------



## aaronb (Oct 22, 2011)

-5 Asportking
-3 Escher


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 23, 2011)

-9 clayy-9


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 23, 2011)

(-3) Escher
(-6) Clayy9


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

Down goes Clayy! :O


----------



## JyH (Oct 23, 2011)

asportking next


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

JyH said:


> asportking next


 
He was going to be my next target anyway. xD


----------



## JyH (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> He was going to be my next target anyway. xD


 
ya man we gotta keep escher alive


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

IMO It's best we let Escher die as soon as possible so Clayy can actually play the game again. 

But asportking must die first!


----------



## asportking (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> IMO It's best we let Escher die as soon as possible so Clayy can actually play the game again.
> 
> But asportking must die first!


I'm warning you, if you kill me, I'll haunt you with -5's until you die.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, I will not kill you. I promise you that.


----------



## asportking (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Okay, I will not kill you. I promise you that.


But you WILL get me down to 1 point, then promise someone a +9 to eliminate me. Am I right?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

C'mon, I'm not that evil! xD I'm just going with the flow. >.>


----------



## asportking (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> C'mon, I'm not that evil! xD I'm just going with the flow. >.>


Oh yea, it was JyH who wanted to kill me. C'mon JyH, why don't you try to kill someone that's got like 60 or 70 points? No need to gang up on all the weaklings! (and I'm not just saying that because I am one)


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

^ I can see why he would want to, though. It'd be easier to take out the ones with a small amount of points.


----------



## asportking (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ I can see why he would want to, though. It'd be easier to take out the ones with a small amount of points.


But...but it's just not right! There's no honor in picking off all the easy people. You gotta tackle the big ones first.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 23, 2011)

asportking said:


> But...but it's just not right! There's no honor in picking off all the easy people. You gotta tackle the big ones first.


 
he makes a desperate grasp at living and...to be continued


----------



## asportking (Oct 23, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> he makes a desperate grasp at living and...to be continued


Don't be subtracting points from me either, or MovingOnUp will be MovingOnDown.


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2011)

Strike me down and I will become more powerful than you can ever imagine.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

Escher said:


> Strike me down and I will become more powerful than you can ever imagine.


 
-Kirjava


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry, Escher, but I am bound by my word to attack you until you are eliminated. Otherwise, I might have haunted someone else (*cough*mr.giggums*cough*) instead.


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> -Kirjava


 
(Obi-Wan Kinneavy)



Clayy9 said:


> Sorry, Escher, but I am bound by my word to attack you until you are eliminated. Otherwise, I might have haunted someone else (*cough*mr.giggums*cough*) instead.


 
Sorry Clay, you've also bound me to -9 you as much as possible. Meanie game mechanic


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 23, 2011)

Escher said:


> Sorry Clay, you've also bound me to -9 you as much as possible. Meanie game mechanic


 
Impossible. You can't -9 an eliminated person.


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Impossible. You can't -9 an eliminated person.


 
"as much as possible" 

If I manage to survive much longer I might make a couple of interesting plays...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Pssh, that quote is much more Kirjava-like. *happily rolls eyes*


 
EDIT : I just realized wut u did thar >.>


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 23, 2011)

+9 escher.

edit: Wonder how long this game will last.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 23, 2011)

-5 Escher


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 23, 2011)

Austin, I believe you've already used your points for today...


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh... I can't tell when timezones reach midnight


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 23, 2011)

It's another 3.5 hours until midnight for me.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Oh... I can't tell when timezones reach midnight


 
Just remember that Clayy is in Central time.


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 23, 2011)

-9 escher


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 23, 2011)

+9 Ianography


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

New day! 

Day Seven

As I promised :

+3 aaronb


----------



## emolover (Oct 23, 2011)

-9 for ubercuber. He is next.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 23, 2011)

+9 escher


----------



## JyH (Oct 23, 2011)

+5 Escher


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2011)

-9 emolover


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 23, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> New Day (although it's been that way for 8 hours now...)!
> Points have been reset.
> (-9) Escher
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, ill join


----------



## ianography (Oct 23, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> Thanks, ill join


 
Sorry, but as stated before many, many, many times, people may no longer join until another round is begun.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh... And when will that be... (as in how many hours time (I fail with timezones and I'm in oz anyway)


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 23, 2011)

In a few days by the looks of it.


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2011)

+4 JyH
+5 CubeLTD 

Guys :3

AustinReed: wai I never took from you even when you got bullied ;_;


----------



## asportking (Oct 23, 2011)

-9 waffle=ijm


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 23, 2011)

Recruiting allies,


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 23, 2011)

New Day (for the past 8 hours)!
Points have been reset.
Escher, you can't add points to someone who is eliminated.
(-5) Escher


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 23, 2011)

-5 UberCuber

just want more people in the _cool_ eiliminated group. And your the closest to joining.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 23, 2011)

-5 waffo


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 23, 2011)

-9 asportking


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 23, 2011)

+9 to theackernerd


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 23, 2011)

-4 emolover


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2011)

+5 Escher


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 23, 2011)

MovingOnUp, eliminated players can still add/subtract points from people, but they only get 5 points per day.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 23, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> MovingOnUp, eliminated players can still add/subtract points from people, but they only get 5 points per day.


 
Oh. In that case, my apologies.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2011)

um, wtf, why does it say this in the OP:



> uberCuber: 0/9
> (-9) uberCuber



I subtracted 9 from emolover, not myself.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 23, 2011)

Fixed.


----------



## ianography (Oct 23, 2011)

-9 uberCuber.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

No worries about eliminating me Jaycee. Not that it was you. My only target this game was Kirjava. I'm glad I'm out now.

Who is the target on now? CBF to read through pages and pages.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 23, 2011)

-3 specs112


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

+5 Ubercuber.


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Escher, you can't add points to someone who is eliminated.


 
Then I still have 4 points:

+2 MovingOnUp
+2 5BLD


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 23, 2011)

+2 Escher
-7 ubercuber


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 23, 2011)

-9 MovingOnUp

I guess MovingOnUp is in fact...
-puts on shades-
...MovingOnDown
YEAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

^ This is the part where MovingOnDown comes and -9s you.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 23, 2011)

+1 ( ubercuber, asportking, emolover, dan456, escher, thackernerd, specs112, itchy cacti, cool frog)


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 23, 2011)

+5 Escher
, I will +4 anyone who +4 or more me. =D.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 23, 2011)

-2 Aaronb
-7 Asportking


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 23, 2011)

aaronb said:


> -2 Aaronb


 
What?


----------



## aaronb (Oct 23, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> What?


 
I don't like being in second place. If you have too many points, people will gang up on you with some -9s. This puts me in 3rd place.


----------



## asportking (Oct 23, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I don't like being in second place. If you have too many points, people will gang up on you with some -9s. This puts me in 3rd place.


I don't think you can change your own points, whether it be adding or subtracting them.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 23, 2011)

Well then +2 to the next person who -2s me.

EDIT: How has nobody taken this offer yet?


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 23, 2011)

I will take it -2 arron.

I have 2 pts left. I will +2 anyone who +2 or more me.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 23, 2011)

+2 CubeLTD

This has probably just created unneeded attention to me.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea I was thinking the same.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 24, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ This is the part where MovingOnDown comes and -9s you.


 
not to mention that he also gets -8'ed because of my last post
:O you shouldnt have done that.


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 24, 2011)

-9 aspotking


----------



## asportking (Oct 24, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> -9 aspotking


 
Oh thanks. I WAS considering allying with you, but I guess you don't want to.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 24, 2011)

-5 Ianography


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2011)

*cough*

-6 asportking.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 24, 2011)

I was starting to think that no one would get eliminated today.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, a lot of people used their points to bump Escher's point count up.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 24, 2011)

+2 asportking.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 24, 2011)

-9 emolover


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 24, 2011)

Dont know if I already used my points but anyway -5 waffo


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2011)

^ You could check the OP.


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 24, 2011)

-6 aaronb

+3 to the next person who upvotes me


----------



## asportking (Oct 24, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> +2 asportking.


I'll +2 you tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 24, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> -6 aaronb
> 
> +3 to the next person who upvotes me


 
(+1) Specs 112

Thanks for the points


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 24, 2011)

-9 ianography
No leader here, we have to all be the same
(seriously though how you get so far ahead?)


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> seriously though how you get so far ahead?


 
People gave him points.


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 24, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> (+1) Specs 112
> 
> Thanks for the points


 
Ah, sorry, haven't checked the thread in a while. +3 to Mr. Giggums.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 24, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ You could check the OP.


oh ye.. half forgot half lazy..


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 24, 2011)

(-8) asportking

I can't finish him off so someone else can have a go.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll give my last 2 points to the first person to +2 me


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 24, 2011)

asportking said:


> Oh thanks. I WAS considering allying with you, but I guess you don't want to.


 
Oops I'll give u 9 tmrw


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 24, 2011)

+9 Ianography


----------



## ianography (Oct 24, 2011)

+9 waffle=ijm


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 24, 2011)

-9 emolover


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2011)

-9 ubercuber


----------



## JyH (Oct 24, 2011)

-9 emolover


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2011)

Arg!!!

Son of a ***** *** ********* ***** **** **** **********************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JyH (Oct 24, 2011)

emolover said:


> Arg!!!
> 
> Son of a ***** *** ********* ***** **** **** **********************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


emolover said:


> I want to take 9 points away from Jyh.


 


emolover said:


> -9 because Jyh is going down!!!


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2011)

I know why!

Its just that I dont want to be the next one out even though I probably will be.


----------



## asportking (Oct 24, 2011)

Whoever eliminates me, I'll -5 him every day until he dies. Just thought I'd warn you.


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 24, 2011)

asportking said:


> Whoever eliminates me, I'll -5 him every day until he dies. Just thought I'd warn you.


 
+9 asportking


----------



## asportking (Oct 24, 2011)

+2 cubeLTD
+5 gundamslicer


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2011)

-5 asportingking

im already out


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 24, 2011)

new day??,
i will give points back if you give me points. (max 9 points)


----------



## asportking (Oct 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> -5 asportingking
> 
> im already out


If you're already out, then whatever points you spend, I'll do the exact opposite every day so that your points will cancel out.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 24, 2011)

+9 escher


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 24, 2011)

+9 escher

yaaaaay


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 24, 2011)

-9 emolover


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 24, 2011)

asportking said:


> Whoever eliminates me, I'll -5 him every day until he dies. Just thought I'd warn you.


 
Same here.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2011)

Plus 5 ubercuber


----------



## aaronb (Oct 24, 2011)

The next person who isn't eliminated, and takes points away from me, will get -9'd until they are dead.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 24, 2011)

-9 emolover


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 24, 2011)

-3 Jonlin
-3 Ranhza


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 24, 2011)

Tomorrow I will give +6 to anyone who -6's emolover.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 24, 2011)

Aw no. I -9ed emolover just a few minutes ago.
Can I haz some points tomorrow pwetty pwease...


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 24, 2011)

I know you did but if someone -6's him hes eliminated, I'll probably give you my remaining 3 tomorrow.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 24, 2011)

-3 emolover

Sorry...


----------



## Escher (Oct 24, 2011)

+4 Waffo
+4 ChrissyD
+1 5BLD


----------



## asportking (Oct 24, 2011)

+2 emolover


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## thackernerd (Oct 24, 2011)

emolover, what are you at?


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2011)

I have no idea! I would assume it is something like 5 or less. 

Clay needs to tell use exactly when he last updated.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 24, 2011)

I know, that would be really helpful.


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh wait, I think I am out since I have gotten two-9's in a few hours and I was at 15 9 hours ago. Dont waste your points on me, get ubercuber.


----------



## JyH (Oct 24, 2011)

emolover said:


> Oh wait, I think I am out since I have gotten two-9's in a few hours and I was at 15 9 hours ago. Dont waste your points on me, get ubercuber.


 
it's a trick


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2011)

JyH said:


> it's a trick


 
I have gotten 21 negitive points and 2 positive points. I am out.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 24, 2011)

Updated. 5BLD eliminated emolover.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 24, 2011)

+9 Ianography


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 24, 2011)

-2 wafflo
-1 ianography


----------



## jrb (Oct 24, 2011)

-6 asportking(sorry)
+3 waffle=jim


----------



## asportking (Oct 24, 2011)

jrb said:


> -6 asportking(sorry)
> +3 waffle=jim


Oh man, you WILL regret this. Tomorrow will begin my relentless attack of -5's. And the next person to give him points will get -5'ed as well the next day.


----------



## jrb (Oct 24, 2011)

asportking said:


> Oh man, you WILL regret this. Tomorrow will begin my relentless attack of -5's. And the next person to give him points will get -5'ed as well the next day.



Sorry. Someone was going to do it eventually.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2011)

UBERCUBER
UBERCUBER
UBERCUBER


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2011)

asportking said:


> Oh man, you WILL regret this. Tomorrow will begin my relentless attack of -5's. And the next person to give him points will get -5'ed as well the next day.


 
Chill out, man. It's just a game. >__>


----------



## aaronb (Oct 25, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Chill out, man. It's just a game. >__>



IT IS NOT JUST A GAME: IT IS A LIFESTYLE. 

On that note:
-5 jonlin
-4 Dan456


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2011)

+2 5BLD
-2 UberCuber


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 25, 2011)

-1 to these fellas:
Cool Frog
cuberkid10
Itchy Cacti
manyhobbyfreak
WTF2L?


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 25, 2011)

+2 waffo
-7 ianography.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 25, 2011)

+4 escher
-5 ranzha


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 25, 2011)

(-9) uberCuber


----------



## JasonK (Oct 25, 2011)

Next person to give me +5 or more gets to pick how I spend my points for today. (Just PM me after you've posted)


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2011)

+ 5 WTF2L


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 25, 2011)

-8 Ranzha (nothing personal you did it to me for no reason with 9s)
+1 ubercuber (YOUR WELCOME that means two -9s wont kill you, you need a minimum of three people)


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

-9 for tilimayor for doing -1 to me (grrr)

the next person who gives me 9 points will get 9 points back

edit: tilimayor is already out, can i still change my points to +9 5bld for 24 october??
if yes i would like to do that. (the 9 point back still stands )


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 25, 2011)

New Day!
Points have been reset.
(-5) Escher



MovingOnUp said:


> that means two -9s wont kill you, you need a minimum of three people)


 
Actually, since mr. giggums (-9)'d uberCuber, it only takes a minimum of 2 people to eliminate uberCuber.



manyhobbyfreak said:


> edit: tilimayor is already out, can i still change my points to +9 5bld for 24 october??
> if yes i would like to do that. (the 9 point back still stands )


 
Normally, you could, but since you posted that on the 25th, you can't.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 25, 2011)

-5 ubercuber

just another -5 for him to be OUT


----------



## JasonK (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright so Jaycee failed to PM me with how he wanted my points to be used, so I got +5 for free 

Same deal today, first to +5 me gets to use my points.


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 25, 2011)

+9 ubercuber


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2011)

I PM'd you though, WTF!? D:


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 25, 2011)

+5 wtf2l?


----------



## JasonK (Oct 25, 2011)

+4 thackernerd
-5 Itchy Cacti


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 25, 2011)

-4 itchy cacti


----------



## asportking (Oct 25, 2011)

-5 jrb


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 25, 2011)

First person to upvote me gets all 9 of my upvotes for today. I'm feeling generous.


----------



## Escher (Oct 25, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> First person to upvote me gets all 9 of my upvotes for today. I'm feeling generous.


 
+3 Specs112


----------



## jrb (Oct 25, 2011)

+9 specs112


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 25, 2011)

+9 Escher. Sorry jrb, you got ninja'd.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 25, 2011)

+5 ubercuber


----------



## ianography (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm... Help, or hurt uberCuber...

+9 uberCuber


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2011)

+9 escher


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 25, 2011)

-9 Ranzha. Sorry, you're going down.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 25, 2011)

-5 Jaycee


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2011)

First person to +4 me gets +4 points. Not 3, not 5, but 4.


----------



## Escher (Oct 25, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> First person to +4 me gets +4 points. Not 3, not 5, but 4.


 
+4 Jaycee


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 25, 2011)

3rd poster after this post get + 3 .


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2011)

+4 Escher


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 25, 2011)

Escher is at max points; waffle=ijm has 6 points remaining and Jaycee hasn't lost any for the day.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 25, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> 3rd poster after this post get + 3 .


 
+3 please.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2011)

Actually I've had a net value of -1 points today because I had 56 before. 

I'd be very upset if I was Clayy right now.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 25, 2011)

-2 coolfrog


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Actually I've had a net value of -1 points today because I had 56 before.
> 
> I'd be very upset if I was Clayy right now.


 
My bad. I seem to have meant that Jaycee hasn't lost any Daily Points for the day.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2011)

Derp. I figured this out right before I read this post. 

EDIT : Oh, and I meant I'd be upset if I was you because Escher is at max. >.>


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 25, 2011)

+3 5BLD.


----------



## JyH (Oct 25, 2011)

-5 ianography


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> EDIT : Oh, and I meant I'd be upset if I was you because Escher is at max. >.>


 
Yes, I do wish that I didn't have to use my points against Escher. There's not much I can do about that, though.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 25, 2011)

+3 gundamslicer
+3 ianography

My remaining 3 points will go for the next player to give me at least 5 points.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 25, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> +3 gundamslicer
> +3 ianography
> 
> My remaining 3 points will go for the next player to give me at least 5 points.


 
+5 ubercuber (im feeling generous)
-4 Ranzha

Next person to add any amount of points to me will receive the same amount back tomorrow.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 25, 2011)

+3 MovingOnUp


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 25, 2011)

+3 movingonup


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 25, 2011)

As of now, I no longer must abide by my own rule to subtract points from Escher.

Yay, I'm free!


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 25, 2011)

People should really stop posting bribes. All you are doing is making the game last longer because of the points you are adding instead of subtracting. The same goes for people who say I will -5 you untill you are out if you eliminate me. Doing that no one would get out and thereby causing the game to last longer. The problem is that if we make a rule banning this people would still find a way around this (e.g. sending bribes by PM, using word choice to get through a loop whole in the wording of the rule, ect.) So although I have no really power over anyone I would advise everyone to both stop making bribes and also to stop giving in to them.

Now for my points I am going to -1 to the last 9 post I see either creating a bribe or accepting one.

(-2) CubeLTD
(-2) uberCuber
(-2) MovingOnUp
(-1) 5BLD
(-1) Escher
(-1) Jaycee

All of the people above posted a total of 9 bribe related post in 2 hours from when I started typing this post!


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 26, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> People should really stop posting bribes. All you are doing is making the game last longer because of the points you are adding instead of subtracting. The same goes for people who say I will -5 you untill you are out if you eliminate me. Doing that no one would get out and thereby causing the game to last longer. The problem is that if we make a rule banning this people would still find a way around this (e.g. sending bribes by PM, using word choice to get through a loop whole in the wording of the rule, ect.) So although I have no really power over anyone I would advise everyone to both stop making bribes and also to stop giving in to them.
> 
> Now for my points I am going to -1 to the last 9 post I see either creating a bribe or accepting one.
> 
> ...


 
It's part of the game. It makes adding/subtracting points funner. What's wrong with making the game last longer? If everyone just subtracts from each other this game would be finish less than 6 days. And you can't even consider these bribes. Saying stuff like "-5 you untill you are out if you eliminate me." just makes the game more interesting, because then you'll be more careful to subtract points from who, and there's nothing wrong with adding points to people who add points to you. There need to be at least some momentarily teamwork to survive. This is all part of the game aspects.



-3 mr. giggums


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 escher


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 26, 2011)

+5 ranzha


----------



## aaronb (Oct 26, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> It's part of the game. It makes adding/subtracting points funner. What's wrong with making the game last longer? If everyone just subtracts from each other this game would be finish less than 6 days. And you can't even consider these bribes. Saying stuff like "-5 you untill you are out if you eliminate me." just makes the game more interesting, because then you'll be more careful to subtract points from who, and there's nothing wrong with adding points to people who add points to you. There need to be at least some momentarily teamwork to survive. This is all part of the game aspects.


 
I see what you are saying, but at the rate we are going, the game will have end up lasting 3 weeks. As fun as this game is, there will be another one after this one finishes.

-5 Ranzha
-4 Itchy Cacti


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 26, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I see what you are saying, but at the rate we are going, the game will have end up lasting 3 weeks. As fun as this game is, there will be another one after this one finishes.
> 
> -5 Ranzha
> -4 Itchy Cacti


 
It wouldn't matter if we have 5short one vs 2 long one.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 26, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> It wouldn't matter if we have 5short one vs 2 long one.


 
Well I'm sure that even when Clayy decides he is tired of keeping track, someone else will take over. But each game taking over 3 weeks would probably just be a little annoying after a while. But personally I don't mind.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 26, 2011)

+5 waffle=ijm


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 26, 2011)

You can't add any more points to waffle=ijm (or Escher, for that matter) due to the 75-point limit.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 26, 2011)

+2 me, and I'll +2 you.


----------



## Escher (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmm, 2 points left, sorry gundamslicer but you minus-ed me a lot the other day...

-2 gundamslicer.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 26, 2011)

+9 Ianography


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 26, 2011)

-1 jrb

My last point for whomever +1's me


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 cuberkid


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 26, 2011)

+5 rhanza 
and +4 cuberkid.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Cool Frog and Waffo. At least a couple of people like me ;_;
+4 to each of you.
And -1 to Rowan, so Waffo's on top =P


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Thanks Cool Frog and Waffo. At least a couple of people like me ;_;
> +4 to each of you.
> And -1 to Rowan, so Waffo's on top =P


 
You can't add points to waffle=ijm right now. Also, I don't know who 'Rowan' is, so you will need to use his/her username.


----------



## ianography (Oct 26, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You can't add points to waffle=ijm right now. Also, I don't know who 'Rowan' is, so you will need to use his/her username.


 
Rowan is Escher (also known as Rowan Kinneavy)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 Jaycee


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 26, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You can't add points to waffle=ijm right now. Also, I don't know who 'Rowan' is, so you will need to use his/her username.


 
Escher = Rowan, as it's been posted =3
And do I get my four points back?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 26, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> =3



=3)


----------



## JyH (Oct 26, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> =3



=3)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 26, 2011)

-5 waffo


----------



## JyH (Oct 26, 2011)

-5 Ranzha V. Emodrach


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 26, 2011)

+5 5bld
-4 dan456


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 26, 2011)

+5 ChrissyD
-4 Ranzha


----------



## asportking (Oct 26, 2011)

-5 jrb


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 26, 2011)

New Day!
Points have been reset!



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> And do I get my four points back?


 
Yes, you did, but it's too late now. Next time, just check the OP.


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 26, 2011)

+9 ubercuber


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 26, 2011)

+5 ubercuber again.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 26, 2011)

-9 itchy cacti.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 26, 2011)

+3 gundamslicer
-6 mr giggums


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 26, 2011)

cubeltd
ubercuber
^ +3 each

-3 theackernerd


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 escher
+4 waffz


----------



## ianography (Oct 26, 2011)

+9 Ranzha V. Emodrach 

WE MUST SAVEZ HIMMMMMM


----------



## jrb (Oct 26, 2011)

+9 Ranzha V. Emodrach

SAVEZ HIMMMM


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 26, 2011)

-5 cubeltd


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 26, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> -6 mr giggums


 


CubeLTD said:


> -3 mr. giggums


 
(-6) uberCuber
(-3) CubeLTD


----------



## ianography (Oct 26, 2011)

jrb said:


> +9 Ranzha V. Emodrach
> 
> SAVEZ HIMMMM


 
SAVEZ HIMMM WE MUST SAVEZ HIMMMM WE MUST


----------



## aaronb (Oct 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> SAVEZ HIMMM WE MUST SAVEZ HIMMMM WE MUST


 
WE MUST SAVEZ HIMMMM?
+9 Ranzha V. Emodrach
SAVEZING HIMMMM!


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 26, 2011)

-5 cuberkid

+4 for anyone who +4 or more me.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 26, 2011)

+4 CubeLTD 
+ 5 Ianography


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 26, 2011)

+4 to the first person to give me +4


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 26, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> +4 CubeLTD
> + 5 Ianography


 
+4 jakspeedcuber


----------



## jonlin (Oct 26, 2011)

-5 aaronb
-3 cuberkid10
+1 waffo


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 27, 2011)

-9 jonlin


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 27, 2011)

New Day!
Points have been reset.


----------



## asportking (Oct 27, 2011)

-5 jrb


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 27, 2011)

decisions decisions ....

+1 ianography 
+3 5bld
-5 Itchy Cacti


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 27, 2011)

-5 waffo


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 27, 2011)

Derp! I forgot to use my points yesterday!

-3 Itchy Cacti


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 27, 2011)

+9 itchy cacti


----------



## JasonK (Oct 27, 2011)

-1 jakkspeedcuber
-2 thackernerd
-3 MovingOnUp
-3 gundamslicer


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 27, 2011)

-9 itchy cacti


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2011)

+5 uber.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 27, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> decisions decisions ....
> 
> +1 ianography
> +3 5bld
> -5 Itchy Cacti


+4 ChrissyD


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 27, 2011)

- 8 wtf2l 
- 1 gundamslicer


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 27, 2011)

-5 WTF2L
+4 Itchy Cacti


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 27, 2011)

I feel hated...
+9 gundamslicer


----------



## jrb (Oct 27, 2011)

+9 Ranzha V. Emodrach

SAVEZ HIM MORE SO HE IS SAFE


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 27, 2011)

+9 Ranzha


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 27, 2011)

+4 for anymore than +4 or more me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 27, 2011)

+4 CubeLTD


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 27, 2011)

-5 Mr.giggums for taking away points from me.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 27, 2011)

+4 cuberkid


----------



## ianography (Oct 27, 2011)

RANZHA HAS BEEN SAVEZDED

+9 ITCHY CACTI SAVE DA ITCHINESS


----------



## aaronb (Oct 27, 2011)

+9 ITCHY CACTI

MUST MAKE THE GAME LAST AS LONG AS POSSIBLE


----------



## JyH (Oct 27, 2011)

-5 ianography


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 27, 2011)

-9 ianography


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Can we stop trying to "save" people? You aren't supposed to "save" people in this game...


----------



## aaronb (Oct 27, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Can we stop trying to "save" people? You aren't supposed to "save" people in this game...


 
It has only been 3 days since the last person was eliminated. 

We must make the game last as long as possible, to ensure the maximum amount of fun.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 27, 2011)

I personally think that we should finish this game, since I think there will be even more players (which usually means more fun) in the next game.

Not to mention that seeing (+9) [MEMBER] ... (-9) [MEMBER] over and over again isn't very fun...


----------



## aaronb (Oct 27, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I personally think that we should finish this game, since I think there will be even more players (which usually means more fun) in the next game.
> 
> Not to mention that seeing (+9) [MEMBER] ... (-9) [MEMBER] over and over again isn't very fun...


 
I know, I agree; but it has happened so much, and since I am in a trolling mood tonight, I decided to "make a point" so to speak.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 28, 2011)

I totally agree. This game will last forever if we keep making people get higher by adding.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 28, 2011)

I think you should make it so only 3 points can be used to help, and the other 6 to hurt. Just my thoughts


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you thezcuber!


----------



## emolover (Oct 28, 2011)

WTF!!! Nobody else has gotten out?

-5 ubercuber.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2011)

-6 Dan456


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 28, 2011)

-3 ianography


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 28, 2011)

-9 Dan456


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 28, 2011)

-2 Dan456


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 28, 2011)

-5 Dan456


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yay, I started something against Dan456! xD

He hasn't used points since October 22nd.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 28, 2011)

5BLD said:


> -5 Mr.giggums for taking away points from me.


 
(-9) 5BLD

I almost feel sorry but no one else subtracted points from me today.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 28, 2011)

New Day!
Points have been reset.


----------



## Escher (Oct 28, 2011)

Imo in 3 days time (or some arbitrary time) we should switch to deathmatch - no plussing allowed.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2011)

^I wouldn't say total deathmatch, but only partial - You can only use 3 points to upvote. That way the game is still how Clayy wanted, but with less

"SAAAAVVVVVESSSSSSSS HIM WE MUSTS SSSAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVEEEEESSSSSSSSS HIMSSS"


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 28, 2011)

Escher said:


> Imo in 3 days time (or some arbitrary time) we should switch to deathmatch - no plussing allowed.


 
NUUU make love not war 

+3 waffo
-6 dan456


----------



## aaronb (Oct 28, 2011)

MUST SAVEZZZ DAN! Just kidding .

Whoever is the next person who gives me +3 will decide how I spend today's points. (You can tell me through PM or on the thread; I don't care.)


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 28, 2011)

aaronb said:


> MUST SAVEZZZ DAN! Just kidding .
> 
> Whoever is the next person who gives me +3 will decide how I spend today's points. (You can tell me through PM or on the thread; I don't care.)


 
+3 Aaronb
+9 me please.

I'll -6 the next person to take away points from me, or +3 (maybe more) the next person to +3 or more me.
Whichever comes first.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 28, 2011)

5BLD said:


> +3 Aaronb
> +9 me please.
> 
> I'll -6 the next person to take away points from me, or +3 (maybe more) the next person to +3 or more me.
> Whichever comes first.


 +9 5BLD


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 28, 2011)

-9 dan456


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 28, 2011)

-5waffo


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 28, 2011)

+9 to the next person doing +9 to me


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 28, 2011)

+9 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll plus 9 the 1st person to +9 me


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 28, 2011)

+9 specs112


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 28, 2011)

people are mean. make cupcakes not war guys.
+9 5BLD


----------



## aaronb (Oct 28, 2011)

I have an idea for the next game, that might make it not so long.

For the first week, you can spend your points however you would like. On week two, you can only use x amount of points to add to people, but you can still use all nine points to use against people if you would like. (I'm thinking x should be either 3 or 4) Once the third week starts, you can only use points to take away from people.

Just a little idea I cam up with; because I think the length of the game, and how long it has been since someone was eliminated, is a little ridiculous.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 28, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> people are mean. make cupcakes not war guys.
> +9 5BLD


 
Thanks waffo 
Cupcakes to you next round.

aaronb: mhm. I kinda agree. But give us some weeks notice if you're going to do it, clayy.

Edit: owait I haven't spent my points.
+6 waffo


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 28, 2011)

aaronb said:


> and how long it has been since someone was eliminated,





thackernerd said:


> -9 dan456



Only been a few hours...

but yea games should be shorter


----------



## jrb (Oct 28, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> I'll plus 9 the 1st person to +9 me



+9 Itchy Cacti

Wow, I can't believe that nobody noticed this


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2011)

^ I noticed it.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2011)

No, I didn't give him a +9, but I noticed! >__>


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 28, 2011)

+1 to
manyhobbyfreak
WTF2L?
mr. giggums
jrb
uberCuber
Itchy Cacti
jonlin

but +2 Dan456


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 28, 2011)

+5 notsoubercuber.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> but +2 Dan456


 

Dan is already out. I gave him -6 thackernerd gave him -9 = -15


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 28, 2011)

-4 itchycacti
+5 next person to +5 or more me


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 28, 2011)

In three day's time (Day 15), I will restrict using your points to where you can only use 3 of your points to (+) someone. After another five days (Day 20), you will not be allowed to use any points to (+) someone.

This is Member *Elimination*. If you really have a problem with this, then you can PM me.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 28, 2011)

Let's get everyone to 75 pts LOL.

+1 waffle
+5 ChrissyD


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> In three day's time (Day 15), I will restrict using your points to where you can only use 3 of your points to (+) someone. After another five days (Day 20), you will not be allowed to use any points to (+) someone.
> 
> This is Member *Elimination*. If you really have a problem with this, then you can PM me.


 

but.. but what about the cupcakes


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 28, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> but.. but what about the cupcakes


 
There are no cupcakes. The objective of the game is to be the last one standing, not the one with the highest amount of points.


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> There are no cupcakes. The objective of the game is to be the last one standing, not the one with the highest amount of points.


 
What does one get by winning? 

is it cupcakes?


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 28, 2011)

THERE ARE NO CUPCAKES unless waffle=ijm would like to provide them!

Anyway, there is no prize.


----------



## asportking (Oct 28, 2011)

-5 jrb


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 28, 2011)

the prize is honour and glory

and a cupcake


----------



## ianography (Oct 28, 2011)

-5 Escher, -4 5BLD and their cupcakes


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 28, 2011)

-9 Esher


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2011)

@ Clayy, I think that after Day 20, only negative points should be allowed _*until*_ There are only 3 players left. Or 2 if you prefer. That way it's not too one-sided.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 29, 2011)

jrb said:


> +9 Itchy Cacti
> 
> Wow, I can't believe that nobody noticed this


 
+9 jrb


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 29, 2011)

+9 escher


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 29, 2011)

+9 to the person who +9's me


----------



## asportking (Oct 29, 2011)

Just a suggestion, for the next game, instead of eliminating people immediately, you should give people until the end of the day to see if they can recover. Idk, it just seemed like a cool idea.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 29, 2011)

don't know if you have noticed but Im trying to kill -5waffo so any negative points on him would do well..


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Lol waffo will be staying in for quite a while. 

-3 jonlin.

+3 or more to anyone who +3s me


----------



## JyH (Oct 29, 2011)

+5 Escher


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

-9 jonlin


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> +1 to
> ...
> mr. giggums
> ...


 
+9 Cool Frog

You were the only one that changed my points today.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ Lol waffo will be staying in for quite a while.


I'll try, but I need your help people..


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 29, 2011)

I haven't done this for a while...
-5 jonlin


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

Ah derp. I didn't use my remaining 6 points.

Clayy, if it's okay with you since we're only 9 minutes into the new day, I'd like to use yesterday's points to -6 jonlin.

If it's not, oh well for me.

On that note : 

New day!

Day 13


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 29, 2011)

Listen to your heart. The Cupcakes are moist. 
+9 to ranzha


----------



## asportking (Oct 29, 2011)

-5 waffle=ijm


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

I am in, subtract 50 points from Cool Frog, and 4 points from MovinOnUp. Keep me from adding or subtracting for the next 6 days. What now.


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I am in, subtract 50 points from Cool Frog, and 4 points from MovinOnUp. Keep me from adding or subtracting for the next 6 days. What now.


 
............................................................................


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I am in, subtract 50 points from Cool Frog, and 4 points from MovinOnUp. Keep me from adding or subtracting for the next 6 days. What now.



oh well if we are playing by those rules I subtract 50 from you

boom your out.... o wait you can't join....


----------



## aaronb (Oct 29, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I am in, subtract 50 points from Cool Frog, and 4 points from MovinOnUp. Keep me from adding or subtracting for the next 6 days. What now.


 
Please be trolling.


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 29, 2011)

(-5) waffle=ijm


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Posted 4 minutes ago:*


thackernerd said:


> -9 waffle=ijm


----------



## aaronb (Oct 29, 2011)

-1 jonlin (puts him at 9, to let you guys know)


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

@ Clay, I noticed a mistake in the OP. In the Log, under "Days 11 & 12", it goes from October 27th to October 29th, and it should be 28th. Just thought you shoul know.

Thanks for letting me use those points!


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

-9 jonlin


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 29, 2011)

-5 thackernerd


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 29, 2011)

+5 uber


----------



## jrb (Oct 29, 2011)

+4 5BLD
+5 Ranzha V. Emodrach


----------



## JyH (Oct 29, 2011)

I find it pretty miraculous that Ranzha went from ~14 - 75.

-5 waffle=ijm


----------



## jrb (Oct 29, 2011)

JyH said:


> I find it pretty miraculous that Ranzha went from ~14 - 75.


 
PEOPLE WANTED TO SAVEZ HIMMMM


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 29, 2011)

+9 to first person to +9 me! and give me a cupcake


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 29, 2011)

+6 Spec


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

+3 to anyone who +3s me.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 29, 2011)

You guys are so cold. Then your cupcakes will as such.
-9 Itchy Cacti


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

-9 ItchyCacti


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2011)

-9 ItchyCatcti


----------



## aaronb (Oct 29, 2011)

-8 ItchyCacti


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 29, 2011)

+6 to waffo... the source of all cupcakes...
+3 to jrb


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 29, 2011)

-9 ItchyCacti and i will take his cupcakes


----------



## emolover (Oct 29, 2011)

-5 to itchy cacti.

Some one finish him.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 29, 2011)

-6 Itchy Cacti (so he's out)
+3 to Ianography


----------



## ianography (Oct 29, 2011)

-9 5BLD


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 30, 2011)

+9 to whoever gives me +9


----------



## jonlin (Oct 30, 2011)

-5 Jaycee


----------



## jonlin (Oct 30, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> -9 jonlin


 Doh! out now.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 30, 2011)

(+1) 5BLD
(+1) gundamslicer
(+1) ianography
(+1) Cool Frog
(+1) waffle=ijm
(+1) CubeLTD
(+1) manyhobbyfreak
(+1) jakkspeedcuber
(+1) Jaycee


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 30, 2011)

-1 Escher
-1 Chrissy D
-1 Specs112
-1 Ranzha V. Emodrach
-1 mr. giggums


----------



## ianography (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't want to hurt people because most have been nice to me and they're people I like!


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 30, 2011)

Then why did you start playing this game, when the objective is to ELIMINATE other players?


----------



## JyH (Oct 30, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Then why did you start playing this game, when the objective is to ELIMINATE other players?


 
What's the point of being able to add points to players when the objective is to ELIMINATE other players?


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 30, 2011)

JyH said:


> What's the point of being able to add points to players when the objective is to ELIMINATE other players?


 
To strategically keep players in the game for longer who, when the time comes, stand no chance against you?


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2011)

ianography said:


> I don't want to hurt people because most have been nice to me and they're people I like!


 
Explain that horrible, horrible thing you did to me yesterday then


----------



## jrb (Oct 30, 2011)

Next person to +9 me gets my nine points for the day.

SAVEZ MYSELF FROM ASPORTKING


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 30, 2011)

-9 jrb


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2011)

jrb said:


> Next person to +9 me gets my nine points for the day.
> 
> SAVEZ MYSELF FROM ASPORTKING


 
+9 jrb
I'll decide what I want later...


----------



## asportking (Oct 30, 2011)

-5 5BLD
You shouldn't have done that.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2011)

5BLD said:


> +9 jrb
> I'll decide what I want later...


 
Jrb, +9 me please.


----------



## asportking (Oct 30, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Jrb, +9 me please.


 
Hmmm, perhaps I didn't think this through very well...


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 30, 2011)

+9 movingonup


----------



## jrb (Oct 30, 2011)

+9 5BLD

Sorry that it took so long.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 30, 2011)

-5 thackernerd


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 30, 2011)

-5 waffo


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 30, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> -5 thackernerd


 
Why are you against me?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm not against you, I'm against anyone who isn't me. I'm literally just randomly choosing people above me.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 30, 2011)

-9 WTF2L


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 30, 2011)

Teh cupcakes will be the end of you people. Since teh cupcakes are not being nice to waffo then waffo will take teh cupcakes AND CUPCAKE THEM DOWN YOUR THROAT.

-1 jakkspeedcuber
-1 Jaycee
-1 aaronb
-1 uberCuber
-1 cuberkid10
+1 jrb
-1 thackernerd
+1 mr. giggums
-1 WTF2L?


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 30, 2011)

-5 WTF2L?

awesome username btw


----------



## ianography (Oct 30, 2011)

Fine. Humph. 

-9 5BLD (don't hate me, I was forced)


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2011)

WHY IAN WHY U NO GIMME CUPCAKEZ
edit: what day do we start not being able to give more than 3 points?


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 30, 2011)

5BLD said:


> edit: what day do we start not being able to give more than 3 points?


 
Tomorrow, Day 15. Also, if you are eliminated and only have 5 points, you can only use 2 to (+) someone.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 30, 2011)

can I still jump in 0.o?

regardless

waffo(-9) <3


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 30, 2011)

No, you have to wait until the next game starts.


----------



## JyH (Oct 30, 2011)

-5 ianography



Specs112 said:


> To strategically keep players in the game for longer who, when the time comes, stand no chance against you?


 
Oh, good point. I forgot that people have been doing this whole "+9 if you give me +9" thing.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll give 3 points tomorrow to the next person to give me 4 or more points.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 30, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Teh cupcakes will be the end of you people. Since teh cupcakes are not being nice to waffo then waffo will take teh cupcakes AND CUPCAKE THEM DOWN YOUR THROAT.
> 
> -1 jakkspeedcuber
> -1 Jaycee
> ...


 Oh it is on.
-4 waffle=ijm

But I feel sorry so I also give you 4 cupcakes to make up for it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 30, 2011)

+4 to the next person to +4 me


----------



## aaronb (Oct 30, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> +4 to the next person to +4 me


 
+4 Cuberkid10


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 30, 2011)

+ 5 to ever +5s me.
Edit: cuberltd +5

+4 wafflo


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 30, 2011)

+5 Gundam


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 30, 2011)

+3 aaronb


----------



## Dan456 (Oct 30, 2011)

-5 ubercuber
CUPCAKEZ RAGE!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 30, 2011)

+5 uber.


----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2011)

-5 to WTF2L


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 30, 2011)

-4 Uber


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 30, 2011)

Waffle, you're a cold cupcake. -5.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 30, 2011)

+3 to whoever +3s me. I may give you +4 or +5.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I'll give 3 points tomorrow to the next person to give me 4 or more points.


Make this whoever gives me 3 or more points.

Edit: Jaycee: our deals kinda intersect. How about I give you those 3 points tomorrow?


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 30, 2011)

-9 cupcakes from Waffle.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 30, 2011)

Fine by me.

+3 5BLD


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 31, 2011)

+8 theackerdude (you get the next one tomorrow)
-1 ranzha


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 31, 2011)

+1 aaronb


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 31, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> -1 mr. giggums


 


waffle=ijm said:


> +1 mr. giggums


 
(-4) collinbxyz
(+5) waffle=ijm


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 31, 2011)

+9 WTF2L


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 31, 2011)

-9WTF2L


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 31, 2011)

New Day!
Points (will) be reset.

NEW RULE: If you are not eliminated, you may only use up to 3 of your points to (+) someone. If you are eliminated you may only use up to 2 of your points to (+) someone.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

+3 Jaycee
Whoever takes any point away from me will have my 6 points used on them.

edit: why've i got that arrow on my post...?


----------



## Escher (Oct 31, 2011)

-9 WTF2L


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 31, 2011)

-1 WTF2L


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 31, 2011)

-5 escher.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 31, 2011)

-4 WTF2L?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2011)

+2 Escher


----------



## Clayy9 (Oct 31, 2011)

Is the new rule really that bad? The activity level is very low today compared to previous days...

(-5) WTF2L?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 31, 2011)

-9 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## jrb (Oct 31, 2011)

The next person to +3 me gets to decide what to do with my points.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 31, 2011)

-5 ianorgraphy- sorry 

+3 to whom ever +3's me first


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 31, 2011)

+3 Cuberkid


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Is the new rule really that bad? The activity level is very low today compared to previous days...
> 
> (-5) WTF2L?


 
Yes, yes it is. But it's necessary IMO.
-6 Specs


----------



## JyH (Oct 31, 2011)

-5 ianography


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 31, 2011)

+3 escher

-6 jrb


----------



## aaronb (Oct 31, 2011)

-4 ianography
-5 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 31, 2011)

I actually like the new rule, the game is going faster.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 31, 2011)

cuberkid +3 me?


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 31, 2011)

-9 ianography


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 31, 2011)

+3 CubeLTD


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Oct 31, 2011)

-5 waffo, the cupcake that went bad.


----------



## emolover (Oct 31, 2011)

-5 ianography.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 31, 2011)

Zomg people actually love me ;_;
Thanks so much guise
+9 Waffo, seeing he needs moar love.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 31, 2011)

Rhanza, new limit is +3 max, rest have to be negative


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Yes, yes it is. But it's necessary IMO.
> -6 Specs


 
-9 5BLD

YOU... WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay ;_;
In that case, +3 Waffo, -2 chrissyD, -2 Rowan (Escher), -2 gundamslicer


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 31, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Okay ;_;
> In that case, +3 Waffo, -2 chrissyD, -2 Rowan (Escher), -2 gundamslicer


 
lmao my number was awesome b4


----------



## asportking (Nov 1, 2011)

-5 jrb


----------



## ianography (Nov 1, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Zomg people actually love me ;_;
> Thanks so much guise
> +9 Waffo, seeing he needs moar love.


 
You are most certainly welcome for being SAVEZDED.

-9 Waffo

Just kill me guys, I don't mind.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay. -6 ian.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 1, 2011)

-5 ian

bye

EDIT: One more post for 1,000. What should I post it on?


----------



## asportking (Nov 1, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> EDIT: One more post for 1,000. What should I post it on?


Go to the speedcubing help section and ask what aroobix cube is.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 1, 2011)

+3 to the first to +3 me, 

-5 Waffo.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 1, 2011)

as always, -5 waffo..

can I leave an undefined diary -5 to waffo until he is eliminated?


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 1, 2011)

-2 cuberkid
-2 aaronb
-5 5BLD


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 1, 2011)

+3 Jaycee (Gimme 3 points )
-6 Gundamslicer
(CubeLTD +3 for helping you move up the ranks?  )


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 1, 2011)

^
-9 movingonup
Snicker*


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 1, 2011)

+3 movingonup
+3 gundamslicer
+3 Jaycee


----------



## ianography (Nov 1, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> +3 movingonup
> +3 gundamslicer
> +3 Jaycee


 
:fp


----------



## JyH (Nov 1, 2011)

-5 ianography


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 1, 2011)

-2 thackernerd
-2 aaronb


----------



## asportking (Nov 1, 2011)

-5 jrb


----------



## aaronb (Nov 1, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -2 cuberkid
> -2 aaronb
> -5 5BLD


 


cuberkid10 said:


> -2 thackernerd
> -2 aaronb


 
Since you both love me sooo much:
+1 thackernerd
+2 cuberkid
-5 waffo


----------



## Escher (Nov 1, 2011)

-9 ianography


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll +3 the next guy who +3s me. And -6 whoever minuses me next.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I'll +3 the next guy who +3s me. And -6 whoever minuses me next.


 
+3 5BLD.

EDIT: Also, -6 aaronb.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 1, 2011)

-9 cuberkid


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 1, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> +3 5BLD.
> 
> EDIT: Also, -6 aaronb.


 
+3 specs112
Whoever +3s me next will get to choose how I use my points, or whoever minuses me next gets -6. Whichever comes first.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 1, 2011)

-5 escher.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 1, 2011)

+3 to next person whom +3's me


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 1, 2011)

-9 jrb


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 1, 2011)

-1 ianography


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 1, 2011)

+3 Movingonup.


----------



## jrb (Nov 1, 2011)

-9 chrissyD


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 1, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> ^
> -9 movingonup
> Snicker*


 
I am officially -9 ing you until either
1. I die
2. You die.
3. You apologize and give + 3

On the other hand, CubeLTD and [rock1313(you cant give points to more than one so if you give to me this applies)] expect some points to be coming your way


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 1, 2011)

Was that a (-9) gundamslicer?


----------



## ianography (Nov 1, 2011)

-5 Escher because for some reason that I'm not too sure about


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Was that a (-9) gundamslicer?


 
I didnt think I still had points today? If i do then Yes. But i wanna play fair so im not gonna outright say yes lol


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 1, 2011)

It appears to me like the last time you posted was 20 hours ago, which was yesterday. So, yes, you can use the points today.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 2, 2011)

-5 mannyhobbyfreak


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 2, 2011)

Keep Waffo alive, guise ;_;
+3 Waffo, -6 anyone who -6es me.


----------



## emolover (Nov 2, 2011)

-5 die waffo.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 2, 2011)

-9 Ranzha


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> It appears to me like the last time you posted was 20 hours ago, which was yesterday. So, yes, you can use the points today.


 
Awesome. Go ahead and use them then. 
- 9 Gundamslicer


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 2, 2011)

-5 le waffo


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 2, 2011)

(-4) waffle=ijm


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> (-4) waffle=ijm


 
How much more until he's out?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 2, 2011)

A quick check of the OP says 7 more points.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> A quick check of the OP says 7 more points.


 
Sorry, I didn't know when it was last updated.


----------



## JyH (Nov 2, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Sorry, I didn't know when it was last updated.


 
If Clayy9 had just posted, and he runs this whole thing, can't you infer that it would be updated? Just saying.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 2, 2011)

While what JyH said is true, can't you just look at the "Last edited by Clayy9; xx Minutes Ago at [TIME]." at the bottom of the OP?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

-9 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 2, 2011)

+3 movingonup
-6 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 2, 2011)

New Day!
Points have been reset.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll +3 next person to +3 me.
And I'll let the guy after that who +3s me use my points.


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 2, 2011)

-9 movingonuP
Im bringing u down with me


----------



## asportking (Nov 2, 2011)

-5 jrb


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2011)

-5 escher


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> -5 escher


 
Wai you hate me I never minused you ;_;


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> While what JyH said is true, can't you just look at the "Last edited by Clayy9; xx Minutes Ago at [TIME]." at the bottom of the OP?


 
I didn't notice that...


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 2, 2011)

+3 5BLD (can -6 waffle=ijm)


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 2, 2011)

-1 waffle=ijm


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 2, 2011)

Wait. You want me to +3 you or -6 waffle?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2011)

Escher said:


> Wai you hate me I never minused you ;_;


 
I doubt you remember but I questioned if someones solve was lucky because the cross was nice. You had a mini rage on me. That was payback.

Now I feel bad. I'll + you some now, even though it can only be +2.

Edit: and also because you and kirjava are buddies.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2011)

Escher said:


> Wai you hate me I never minused you ;_;


 
I doubt you remember but I questioned if someones solve was lucky because the cross was nice. You had a mini rage on me. That was payback.

Now I feel bad. I'll + you some now, even though it can only be +2.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 2, 2011)

Thackernerd: you're not replying so sorry waffo:
-6 waffle 
Will +3 next person to +3 me.


----------



## JyH (Nov 2, 2011)

-5BLD

im clever


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

I said I was in...what the heck.


----------



## jrb (Nov 2, 2011)

+3 5BLD
-6 chrissyD


----------



## aaronb (Nov 2, 2011)

-2 cuberkid10
-2 uberCuber

+3 anyone who +3s me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 2, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I said I was in...what the heck.


 
Can you not read the size 60 font on the first post?


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 2, 2011)

jrb said:


> +3 5BLD
> -6 chrissyD


 
+3 jrb
Jeff: you're evil...


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 2, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> -9 movingonuP
> Im bringing u down with me


 
Then down we go.
- 9 Gundamslicer

I will + 3 the next person to - 9 Gundamslicer


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 2, 2011)

-9 GundamSlicer


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 2, 2011)

-9 jrb


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 2, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Then down we go.
> - 9 Gundamslicer
> 
> I will + 3 the next person to - 9 Gundamslicer


 
I will plus 3 to each person to -9 moving on up aswell


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 2, 2011)

-5 Gundamslicer
I like movingonup's avatar better.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 2, 2011)

+3 escher


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I doubt you remember but I questioned if someones solve was lucky because the cross was nice. You had a mini rage on me. That was payback.
> 
> Now I feel bad. I'll + you some now, even though it can only be +2.
> 
> Edit: and also because you and kirjava are buddies.



I'm sorry, I should stop posting with a hangover...

And lulz yes that is totally understandable.

+3 CubeLTD
-3 jrb
-3 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## ianography (Nov 2, 2011)

-9 Cool Frog

EDIT: Whoopsy doodle, I meant -5 Cool Frog


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2011)

-5 gundamslicer.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 3, 2011)

-3 jrb
now one more -9...
-2 gundamslicer


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 3, 2011)

ianography said:


> -9 Cool Frog


 
I still love you ($5.27 SOO CLOSE)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2011)

+3 first person to +3 me


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 3, 2011)

Time to switch target..

-5 Razhna (or however its typed)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 3, 2011)

- however many points are required to eliminate jrb.
- however many points I have left from Rhanza.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 3, 2011)

-5 gundamsclicer


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

-9 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## JyH (Nov 3, 2011)

-5 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2011)

-9 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2011)

-5 gundamslicer


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry for not updating it last night. I didn't get (or I just didn't see) the email notification telling me that there were new posts in this thread.

New Day!
The points have been reset.


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 3, 2011)

-9 moving on up


----------



## JasonK (Nov 3, 2011)

-5 gundamslicer


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 3, 2011)

-3 5BLD.
+2 Escher


----------



## asportking (Nov 3, 2011)

-5 CubeLTD


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 3, 2011)

-4 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 3, 2011)

-5 razna


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 3, 2011)

+3 Cool Frog
-3 CubeLTD and Specs112


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 3, 2011)

Whoever +3s me next gets the choice of either using 6 of my points to minus or getting a +3 from me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2011)

+3 5BD


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 3, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> +3 5B*L*D


 +3 cuberkid10
Whoever +3s me next gets to use my points.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 3, 2011)

-6 Ranzha
+1 Escher
+1 Coolfrog
+1 Jaycee


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

-9 mr. giggums


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> -9 mr. giggums


 
(-9) uberCuber


----------



## aaronb (Nov 3, 2011)

-5 jakkspeedcuber

Anyone who +3 me, can decide what I do with my last 3 points.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 3, 2011)

+3 aaronb,

+1 me and +2 BLD please


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 3, 2011)

-4 CubeLTD
-1 Specs112


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2011)

-4 Coolfrog
-2 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## aaronb (Nov 3, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> +3 aaronb,
> 
> +1 me and +2 BLD please


 
+1 Jaycee
+2 5BLD


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 3, 2011)

(-3) gundamslicer


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 3, 2011)

-3 RyanReese
-3 Manyhobbyfreak


----------



## ianography (Nov 3, 2011)

-5 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 3, 2011)

5BLD said:


> -3 RyanReese
> -3 Manyhobbyfreak


 
Wasn't Ryan Reese eliminated a very long time ago?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes.
(-2) manyhobbyfreak [only 2 to go!]


----------



## jrb (Nov 3, 2011)

-2 manyhobbyfreak
-3 Jaycee


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 3, 2011)

+3 Esher 
And MovingOnUp, you were supposed to +3 me.


----------



## JyH (Nov 3, 2011)

JyH said:


> -5 manyhobbyfreak


 
I already used my points up here, Clayy. It says in the OP that I haven't used mine today.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 3, 2011)

JyH said:


> I already used my points up here, Clayy. It says in the OP that I haven't used mine today.


 
I couldn't tell whether or not you posted that yesterday or today, and the time makes it seem like it was posted yesterday ("17 hours ago" = 11:08PM), so I went ahead and put it on the record for yesterday.


----------



## JyH (Nov 3, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I couldn't tell whether or not you posted that yesterday or today, and the time makes it seem like it was posted yesterday ("17 hours ago" = 11:08PM), so I went ahead and put it on the record for yesterday.


 
Is it 6:1x PM for you? I thought you were an hour behind me. If that's true, then 17 hours ago is 1:1x AM. I posted it at about 2 AM (my time).

EDIT: Forgot I could look up time zones. >.> It should've been posted at around 1 AM for you.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 3, 2011)

EDIT: Actually, I seem to have no idea what I'm talking about. Ignore what I've been saying, and I'll add the points now.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 3, 2011)

-9 Escher


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 4, 2011)

-2 chrissyD
-2 Escher
-2 Cool Frog

I was almost going to -2 CubeLTD but he/she gave me points today so I was like :O

@ Clayy, for the next game and any that follow, are you planning on starting off with us only being able to give 3? If so, I think that should last for the whole game. If you're going to have us start being free to do whatever we want with our points, I have a suggestion. In my opinion, that should go on until Day 6, when the rule that is currently in use right now (+3 max), would be implemented. And that, in my opinion, should last until day 10, when only negative point usage would be allowed. Those are just my opinions to make the game faster. That would probably make the game last until Day 15, cutting the game in half by 40%, as I predict this game to last until day 25.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes! I made my goal(which was to get to the top 50%).


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 4, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> +3 Esher
> And MovingOnUp, you were supposed to +3 me.


 
Don't worry. Have faith 
+ 3 jakkspeedcuber

Next person to + 3 me gets to decide how to use my remaining points PM or post

( - 6 Ranzha ) ^^


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 4, 2011)

^ GRRRRR. I already used my points for today.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 4, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Don't worry. Have faith
> + 3 jakkspeedcuber
> 
> Next person to + 3 me gets to decide how to use my remaining points PM or post


 
+3 movingonup, you can -6 ranhza


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 4, 2011)

-1 coolfrog


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Wasn't Ryan Reese eliminated a very long time ago?


 
Whoops. Well that's three points wasted..,
New day right?
Next person to +3 me gets either a +3 gets to use 6 of my points for evil. Whichever they choose.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 4, 2011)

+3 5BLD 
See, I remembered the "R"


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> +3 5BLD
> See, I remembered the "R"


 
+3 cuberkid10


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 4, 2011)

-9 ubercuber


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 4, 2011)

New Day - Day 19!
Points have been reset.

EDIT: @Jaycee
At the beginning of the next game, there won't be any restrictions on using points. I'll restrict using points once there aren't enough users that are using points to (-) someone, which will probably be between days 5 & 10.


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 4, 2011)

-5 movingonup


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 4, 2011)

-1 specs112

-4 5bld


----------



## asportking (Nov 4, 2011)

-5 movingonup


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 4, 2011)

I AM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHEESH!!!!!!!
+3 5BLD
-6 MovingOnUp

Yes, we all hate you MovingOnUp...


----------



## asportking (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I AM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> +3 5BLD


 
No you're not.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I AM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHEESH!!!!!!!
> +3 5BLD
> -6 MovingOnUp
> 
> Yes, we all hate you MovingOnUp...



Read the OP.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 4, 2011)

-9 ubercuber


----------



## ianography (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I AM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHEESH!!!!!!!
> +3 5BLD
> -6 MovingOnUp
> 
> Yes, we all hate you MovingOnUp...


 
:fp Good Lord...

-5 5BLD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 4, 2011)

-3 Rahanza


----------



## aaronb (Nov 4, 2011)

-5 thackernerd

Anyone who is willing to +3 me, can decide how I use my last 3 points.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 4, 2011)

+1 Bld
+1 Chrissy
+1 Specs


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 4, 2011)

-5 5BLD


----------



## Escher (Nov 4, 2011)

-9 Ubercuber


----------



## aaronb (Nov 4, 2011)

If anyone wants to +3 me, I will use my last 3 points however they want. Just wanted to remind you all of that offer.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 4, 2011)

Next person who +3s me gets to use my last 6 points.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 4, 2011)

-3 coolfrog


----------



## jrb (Nov 4, 2011)

+2 5BLD 
-3 cuberkid10

@5BLD Is it okay if I +1 you tomorrow to make the three points I needed to give you to use your last six points(I'm eliminated)?


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I AM IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHEESH!!!!!!!
> +3 5BLD
> -6 MovingOnUp
> 
> Yes, we all hate you MovingOnUp...



NO YOU ARE NOT

CAN IT BE WRITTEN ANY CLEARER?


----------



## emolover (Nov 4, 2011)

-5 ubercuber 

I will give +2 tommorow to whoever -1 ubercuber.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 4, 2011)

^ False, as tomorrow we will no longer be able to give points to anyone.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 4, 2011)

-1 uberCuber

Keep your points, emolover.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 4, 2011)

Subtract 9 points from the next person to post after me that is still in the game


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 5, 2011)

+2 MovingOnUp
-3 mr. giggums


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 5, 2011)

-5 razhjna


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

(-4) mr. giggums


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 5, 2011)

+3 MovingOnUp (C'mon,+ me )
-6 Specs112


----------



## JyH (Nov 5, 2011)

-5 Ranzha


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 5, 2011)

Itchy Cacti said:


> -3 mr. giggums


 


Clayy9 said:


> (-4) mr. giggums


 
I was going to (-) you two but then I realized that you were both all ready eliminated

(-3) Jaycee
(-3) chrissyD
(-3) CubeLTD


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

mr. giggums, you were the one who eliminated me...


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 5, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> mr. giggums, you were the one who eliminated me...


 
What happened to -5ing escher until he's dead?


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 5, 2011)

-6 Giggums.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

LolClayyandgiggums

+3 Escher
First to +3 me decides how I use my remaining 6 points.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> What happened to -5ing escher until he's dead?


 
I simply got bored of doing that.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

Too late for all of you on my offer.

-6 Ranzha.


----------



## JyH (Nov 5, 2011)

-5 Ranzha


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

New Day - Day 20!
Points have been reset.

New Rule: You may not use ANY points to (+) someone!


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 5, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> -6 Giggums.


 
Finally something to retaliate to. 

(-3) CubeLTD


----------



## asportking (Nov 5, 2011)

-5 Jaycee


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

WHYYYYYYYYYY?????


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll -9 the next guy to take away points from me...


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just because I can (and I'm bored):
(-1) 5BLD
(-1) Jaycee


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

How dare you, sir!? :O


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 5, 2011)

-9 mr. giggums


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> How dare you, sir!? :O


 
I was bored and thought that I should remind you two that most players are eliminated, which causes your "threats" to be invalid.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

Point taken. >.>


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 5, 2011)

-5 rarhazn


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 5, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I'll -9 the next guy to take away points from me...


 
-5 5BLD

:3


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 5, 2011)

-6 mr. giggums. Now we only need a -5 to get him out.


----------



## ianography (Nov 5, 2011)

-5 5BLD


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 5, 2011)

Bah, I'm next to die by the looks of it...
-9 Escher


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 5, 2011)

-4 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

If someone (-2)'s mr. giggums, I'll finish.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 5, 2011)

-2 mr. giggums


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

(-3) mr. giggums


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 5, 2011)

-1 aaronb


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

I've now eliminated 6 players. [Kirjava, WTF2L?, ianography, gundamslicer, uberCuber, & mr. giggums] I'm going to hate to see what happens to me at the start of Game 2.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Lol, I was going to eliminate giggums but you beat me to it. >.>

Ian won't mind. Kirjava + WTF2L won't hold it against you for very long, I think. But for the last three.... watch out.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 5, 2011)

-2 thackernerd
-3 Cool Frog


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

@ Clayy : I just noticed that 5BLD's point total is correct at 42, but his name is in the wrong spot, inbetween someone with 49 and one with 47.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 5, 2011)

-9 Ranzha (Just need a -7 to eliminate him)


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 5, 2011)

- 5 cuberkid10
- 4 5BLD


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 5, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> -9 Ranzha (Just need a -7 to eliminate him)


 
-6 Ranzha, person who eliminates him gets to choose who I -3 to.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 5, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> -6 Ranzha, person who eliminates him gets to choose who I -3 to.


 
-1 Ranzha

Edit: Could you -3 to cubeLTD?


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 5, 2011)

aaronb said:


> -1 Ranzha
> 
> Edit: Could you -3 to cubeLTD?


 
-3 cubeLTD, as promised.


----------



## jrb (Nov 5, 2011)

-5 MovingOnUp(or should I say MovingOnDown)


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 5, 2011)

-6 aaron
+1 escher
+1 Jaycee
+1 ChrissyD


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 5, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> -6 aaron
> +1 escher
> +1 Jaycee
> +1 ChrissyD


 
"You may not use ANY points to (+) someone!"

thanks anyway


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> -6 aaron
> +1 escher
> +1 Jaycee
> +1 ChrissyD


 
Oh, how I wish that was possible.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 5, 2011)

Oops. Didn't see.


----------



## ianography (Nov 5, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I've now eliminated 6 players. [Kirjava, WTF2L?, ianography, gundamslicer, uberCuber, & mr. giggums] I'm going to hate to see what happens to me at the start of Game 2.


 
Yeah, I don't care. I usually kill friends, and that's it. It probably would've been better if you said nothing


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 5, 2011)

jrb said:


> -5 MovingOnUp(or should I say MovingOnDown)


 
that joke is getting old


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 5, 2011)

-5 5BLD


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 5, 2011)

-5 movingonup


----------



## aaronb (Nov 5, 2011)

-3 cubeLTD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 5, 2011)

-3 aaronb


----------



## aaronb (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah I will be eliminated soon :'(


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 5, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -2 mr. giggums


 
(-6) thackernerd


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 5, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I've now eliminated 6 players. [Kirjava, WTF2L?, ianography, gundamslicer, uberCuber, & mr. giggums] I'm going to hate to see what happens to me at the start of Game 2.



I find it pretty funny that my suggestion to eliminate you was followed up.
Are you still enjoying the administration work?

I'm thinking about joining game 2: another -9 is coming your way


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 6, 2011)

If I... accidentally type '10' instead of '50' when you join, don't complain to me.
Disclaimer: I won't actually do this.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 6, 2011)

-3 aaron


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

-9 aaronb

Sorry, man.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 6, 2011)

-2 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 6, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> (-6) thackernerd


 
How can you -6 me when your out?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 6, 2011)

-5 5BLD


----------



## JyH (Nov 6, 2011)

-5 chrissyD


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 6, 2011)

New Day - Day 21!
Points have been reset.



thackernerd said:


> How can you -6 me when your out?


Daily Points don't reset to 5/day until the day _after_ a player is eliminated.


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 6, 2011)

-5 movinonup


----------



## asportking (Nov 6, 2011)

-5 Specs112


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 6, 2011)

-5BLD.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 6, 2011)

-9 MovingOnUp


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 6, 2011)

-5 cubeLTD


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 6, 2011)

-9 Moving On up (another -5 and he's out)


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 6, 2011)

-5 moving on up

another -9 to finish him 

EDIT: ^Maybe not...


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 6, 2011)

-5 thackernerd


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 6, 2011)

-1 to every player thats not me or 5BLD.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 6, 2011)

-1 to every player, whose name is cuberkid10.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 6, 2011)

-5 5BLD


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 6, 2011)

-4 cuberkid10


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 6, 2011)

-4 aaron


----------



## aaronb (Nov 6, 2011)

-8 cubeltd


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 7, 2011)

-5BLD


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 7, 2011)

time to switch target again..

M.C. Escher

You know, Moins Cinq..


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 7, 2011)

New Day - Day 22
Points have been reset.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 7, 2011)

-2 Specs112
-3 Jaycee

We have to take down those with the higher scores!


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 7, 2011)

Darn it! I forgot to use my points yesterday! >__<


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 7, 2011)

-9 aaron.


----------



## jrb (Nov 7, 2011)

-5 chrissyD


----------



## JyH (Nov 7, 2011)

-5 chrissyD


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 7, 2011)

I am going down, and you're going down with me, aaronb.
-9 aaronb


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 7, 2011)

-9 Jaycee

soweee


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 7, 2011)

-9 CubeLTD.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 7, 2011)

-5BLD.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 7, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> -9 Jaycee
> 
> soweee


 
:'( You make me has sad.

I would return the favor, but.... -9 Specs112


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 7, 2011)

-2 aaronb
Bye!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 7, 2011)

-5 jakkspeedcuber
-3 crissyD

At the end, you suould create a leaderboard, like 

1st:
2nd;
3rd; 

All the way to the last person


----------



## aaronb (Nov 7, 2011)

The next person to give me +3 cupcakes, gets to decide how I spend my 9 points.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 7, 2011)

+3 cupcakes aaron b

You are aware you're out now, right?

Anyway, -5 Cool Frog, +2 me, and +2 chrissyD please


----------



## aaronb (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> +3 cupcakes aaron b
> 
> You are aware you're out now, right?
> 
> Anyway, -5 Cool Frog, +2 me, and +2 chrissyD please


 
I know I am out, but I still get to use my daily points. Oh, and I can't add points to people just because I am eliminated. Please try again.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 7, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> At the end, you suould create a leaderboard, like
> 
> 1st:
> 2nd;
> ...


 
I might do this, although I can a similar thing by re-sorting the Eliminated chart by Date.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 7, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I know I am out, but I still get to use my daily points. Oh, and I can't add points to people just because I am eliminated. Please try again.


 
:fp Sorry. Brain fart. I've been doing that a lot today.

-5 Cool Frog, -4 Escher?


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 7, 2011)

-3 chrissyD 

-6specs112


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 7, 2011)

-4 Escher

Can we commit slow suicide?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> :fp Sorry. Brain fart. I've been doing that a lot today.
> 
> -5 Cool Frog, -4 Escher?


 
Haha, It's all good.

-5 Cool Frog
-4 Escher

BTW, those where good cupcakes. The frosting was especially good.


----------



## Escher (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> :fp Sorry. Brain fart. I've been doing that a lot today.
> 
> -5 Cool Frog, -4 Escher?


 
-9 Jaycee

I plussed you several times -.-


----------



## JyH (Nov 7, 2011)

Escher said:


> -9 Jaycee
> 
> I plussed you several times -.-


 
It's too late now, you can't plus people anymore. :\


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 7, 2011)

Nothing personal Escher.... I wanted to take down those at the top. *sigh* I guess that -9 just sealed my doom.

I wasn't sure I wanted to do that (see the question mark after your name, and the fact that in my original request there was nothing against you?) 

Now I regret it big time. -_-


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 8, 2011)

New Day! - Day 23
Points have been reset.


----------



## asportking (Nov 8, 2011)

-5 Cool Frog


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 8, 2011)

-5 3BLD


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 8, 2011)

-3 5BLD


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 8, 2011)

-3 chrissyD
-3 cuberkid10
-3 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 8, 2011)

-5froggy


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 8, 2011)

-1 specs112


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 8, 2011)

-9 thackernerd


----------



## JyH (Nov 8, 2011)

-5 chrissyD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 8, 2011)

-3 Cool Frog
-6 Specs112


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 9, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> -3 Cool Frog
> -6 Specs112


 
-9 cuberkid10


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 9, 2011)

-5 Escher


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 9, 2011)

-2.5 Escher
-1.5 Jaycee
-0.5 jakkspeedcuber
-0.5 CubeLTD


----------



## aaronb (Nov 9, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> -2.5 Escher
> -1.5 Jaycee
> -0.5 jakkspeedcuber
> -0.5 CubeLTD


 
I don't see why this would be against the rules.

-pi jaycee
- square root of pi Escher

(Adds up to just under 5 )


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah... no.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 9, 2011)

Fine, -3 jaycee and -2 Escher.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 9, 2011)

Not valid?

well, -3 escher, -2jaycee

btw, you should add that rule clayyyyyy..


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 9, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Not valid?
> 
> well, -3 escher, -2jaycee
> 
> btw, you should add that rule clayyyyyy..


 
If the rule were added, I'd give it a day before a mathematically challenged person reopens the 0.999... = 1 "debate".


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't bring my self to hurting anyone.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 9, 2011)

-9 Specs


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2011)

-9 Specs


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 9, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> If the rule were added, I'd give it a day before a mathematically challenged person reopens the 0.999... = 1 "debate".


 
It works the other way, too. If they wanted to add "0.999", then I could add "1", according to his/her reasoning.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 9, 2011)

Clay I think you made a mistake. Spec should be at 8, not Escher.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 9, 2011)

- 5 jakkspeedcuber

Making an enemy right when you need points the most is a bad idea. Every. Day. - 5 .


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 9, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Clay I think you made a mistake. Spec should be at 8, not Escher.


 
Yeah, you're right. He should probably fix that before someone thinks they eliminate Escher!


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 9, 2011)

-8 chrissyD, if you want to keep bombing me, I will bomb you and you will be out before I will.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would like to eliminate someone; I don't care who. Someone needs to get within 5 points of elimination.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 9, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I would like to eliminate someone; I don't care who. Someone needs to get within 5 points of elimination.


 
(-5) Specs112
There you go


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you!
-2 Specs112

Edit: NO! I just realized I only have 2 points remaining...


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 9, 2011)

but now I will never get cupcakes

THINK OF THE CUPCAKES


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 9, 2011)

^ My parting gift...

+Over 9000 cupcakes to Specs112.

*silence*


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 9, 2011)

Those cupcakes are a lie.
-5 to Cool frog


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 9, 2011)

-1Specs11
-8chrissy(another -8 and he's out)

MovingOnUp, come on, be nice and you'll get a +9 from me next game !


----------



## ianography (Nov 9, 2011)

I think that next game, a new rule should be where the limit is 100 points, but once you reach 100 points, you're eliminated. It would really spice things up.

Just my two cents.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> I think that next game, a new rule should be where the limit is 100 points, but once you reach 100 points, you're eliminated. It would really spice things up.
> 
> Just my two cents.


 
thought of it when the point limit got applied after waffo..


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 9, 2011)

New Day! - Day 24
Points have been reset.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 9, 2011)

-5 Jaycee


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 9, 2011)

-1 Cuberkid
-2 Cool Frog
-3 Cube LTD

EDIT : Why, WTF2L?


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 9, 2011)

-8 chrissyD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 9, 2011)

-3 Coolfrog


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 9, 2011)

-5 cool frog


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 9, 2011)

-9 Cool frog(finish him with a -2)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 9, 2011)

Let Clayy get him...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 9, 2011)

-3 CubeLTD


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 9, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Let Clayy get him...


 
That is EXACTLY what I thought.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 9, 2011)

-5 thackernerd 

ESCHER MUST WIN!!


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 9, 2011)

-2 Cool Frog
Bye!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 9, 2011)

-3 jakkspeedcuber Sorry...


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 9, 2011)

-9 cuberkid.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2011)

-5 CubeLTD


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 9, 2011)

-5 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## JyH (Nov 9, 2011)

Jaycee is my next target.
If you guys get him down to 10 points, I can -10 him at midnight.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

Love you too.

Why me? My goal was to make it to the top 5. xD


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 10, 2011)

If anyone can get someone down to 3 or less in the same amount of hours, I'll eliminate them today.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 Escher


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

-2 Cube LTD
-1 Cuberkid.

Sorry guys. I didn't want to do that but I needed to put my points to good use.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Eh, its better than me getting a -3 in all. -1 isnt so bad


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 10, 2011)

-1 cuberkid10


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 10, 2011)

Come on, keep her alive..


----------



## emolover (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 to Jaycee.


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 escher


----------



## JyH (Nov 10, 2011)

Forgot to post right before midnight. >.>

-5 Jaycee


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 Jaycee
-4 thackernerd


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 Jaycee
Only 5 people remaining... who will win?

New Day! - Day 25
Points have been reset!


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 escher


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I made it to the top 6 ;_;

Oh well, my original goal was to make it to the top 10. xD

I wish Clayy would've waited longer so I could have eliminated cuberkid or Cube LTD and been in the top 5..... 

-9 Escher. We've spent a lot of our points plussing each other! D:


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

If ur out u cant -9. Only -5 or less.

Ill wait to spend


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

I started the day with 9 points, so I can still use 9.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 CubeLTD


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 10, 2011)

-9 escher


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 10, 2011)

-3 jakk
-2 thacker


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2011)

-9 thackernerd


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 thackernerd


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 10, 2011)

-4 CubeLTD

If I'm correct, Esher, thackernerd, and now LTD are out?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

Escher is out. Thackernerd still has 7 points left for today.
Thackernerd is out. Escher still has 2 points and Kirjava still has all 5.
CubeLTD still has 1 point left before he/she is eliminated.
Jakkspeedcuber and cuberkid both have 8 points left.

I'm fairly certain this is all correct, but someone feel free to correct me.


----------



## asportking (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## JyH (Nov 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Escher is out. Thackernerd still has 7 points left for today.
> Thackernerd is out. Escher still has 2 points and Kirjava still has all 5.
> CubeLTD still has 1 point left before he/she is eliminated.
> Jakkspeedcuber and cuberkid both have 8 points left.
> ...


 
Kirjava just posted 5 hours ago.
Don't want to do the other stuff.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> Kirjava just posted 5 hours ago.


 
I seem to be missing any point you may have...


----------



## JyH (Nov 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I seem to be missing any point you may have...


 


Jaycee said:


> Kirjava still has all 5.



...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah. I should've been more specific. Escher eliminated thackernerd with only 2 of his points. Therefore Kirjava's points were useless because thacker was already out.

Now I'm starting to doubt myself so I'll go back and check everything that I said.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Escher is out. Thackernerd still has 7 points left for today.
> Thackernerd is out. Escher still has 2 points and Kirjava still has all 5.
> CubeLTD still has 1 point left before he/she is eliminated.
> Jakkspeedcuber and cuberkid both have 8 points left.
> ...


 

If that is true and I have 1pt left then -8 cuberkid, and -1 thackernerd I guess..


----------



## JyH (Nov 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Oh, yeah. I should've been more specific. Escher eliminated thackernerd with only 2 of his points. Therefore Kirjava's points were useless because thacker was already out.
> 
> Now I'm starting to doubt myself so I'll go back and check everything that I said.


 
Oh, okay, my bad. I think this just shows how unorganized and confused we are without Clayy updating.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 10, 2011)

And at the most important part of the game as well..


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

Clayy's obviously busy until a certain time of day (he's normally back to update sometime soon from now).

Anyway, 1 point left for CubeLTD and I think 3 for Jakkspeed. Lemme check on that.

EDIT :


CubeLTD said:


> If that is true and I have 1pt left then -8 cuberkid, and -1 thackernerd I guess..


 
I'm guessing you mean -1 Jakkspeed? You might want to post again to clarify.

Down to the end!


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 10, 2011)

Oops. Yes -1 Jak.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, I have school during the day, so I can't update then. Escher had used his points already today, so thackernerd still has 7 points.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol, you have 1 and Jakk has 2. (That feels weird for me to say because my name is Jack. >.>)

I bet 9001 cupcakes that Clayy sweeps in for the kill.

EDIT : Owait, he used his points on me.

EDIT2 : OSHHHHIIIITTT, because of my fail and not realizing Escher already used his points, Thackernerd is ahead.

EDIT3 : Clayy, I'm not sure if you're accounting for this but Kirjava DID -5 Thacker.

EDIT4 : Nevermindm, I see you've accounted for it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 10, 2011)

If someone is willing to -5 thackernerd, I will eliminate them both at the same time, to force a tie.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think Clayy will allow that.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't reasonably stop aaronb from using his points like that. I'll have to think of a fair(-ish) way of a tie-breaker, if it happens (although I don't really want it to happen).


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 10, 2011)

-5 thackernerd


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 10, 2011)

(-2) thackernerd
(-3) jakkspeedcuber


----------



## aaronb (Nov 10, 2011)

-2 thackernerd
-3 jakkspeedcuber

Sorry clayy, but I wanted to do this.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> (-2) thackernerd
> (-3) Escher


 
Escher's already out,

Cuberkid wins?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> (-2) thackernerd
> (-3) jakkspeedcuber


 
I think this means jakkspeedcuber wins?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

Derp he originally posted Escher.

And I meant Jakkspeed, not cuberkid. xD


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeez, after 25 days, the Member Elimination Game V1 comes to an end.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

If he's still in (I'm not sure with all the confusion), then -3 jakk


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Escher's already out,
> 
> Cuberkid wins?


 
I messed it up I fixed my post though and since at that time I got my points back I changed it to jakkspeedcuber.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> I messed it up I fixed my post though and since at that time I got my points back I changed it to jakkspeedcuber.


 
You can't change points, but since you killed thackernerd first, jakkspeedcuber wins...I think... Clayy, care to clarify?

BTW, I love you signature mr. Giggums.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 10, 2011)

At first, mr. giggums only eliminated thackernerd. Only later did jakkspeedcuber get out, which means there is no tie and jakkspeedcuber is the winner.

Edit: exactly what aaronb said.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 10, 2011)

aaronb said:


> You can't change points, but since you killed thackernerd first, jakkspeedcuber wins...I think... Clayy, care to clarify?


 
What I was saying is that I never spent the 3 points to begin with then I spent them later. But yes since I messed up we can say jakkspeedcuber wins.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

LETS START GAME TWO THEN!


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyway are we going to begin the next round today? If so...
(-9) Clayy9
...for eliminating me (and being the only one I know for sure will join)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a suggestion for the new game (if there is one...)

If you join the first day, you start with 55, if you join the second day, you start with 50. People who join the second day have a slight advantage over those that join the first day because they could not have lost points the first day, while others would have been able to.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 10, 2011)

I think we should start tomorrow, and let people finish comments, and talking about game 1, today. Also, is Clayy even up for game 2?


----------



## cubernya (Nov 10, 2011)

When are we starting round 2? I'll definitely be in this time. 

If it starts today, +9 Clayy9 for thinking of this game.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

*Top 10 - Longest Lasting Competitors :*

_10. - _ 5BLD
_9. - _ Specs112
_8. - _ ChrissyD
_7. - _ Cool Frog
_6. - _Jaycee
_5. - _ Escher
_4. - _ CubeLTD
_3. - _ Cuberkid10
_2. - _ thackernerd
_1. - _ *jakkspeedcuber - Winner!*

It doesn't matter much, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 10, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I think we should start tomorrow, and let people finish comments, and talking about game 1, today. Also, is Clayy even up for game 2?


 


Agreed.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, I will host another game. It will be on a new thread, and it will start tomorrow, but people can "join" today.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow. this game had >1,100 posts.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 10, 2011)

New thread...ok

Especially since one game took up 57 pages (20/page) and over 1100 posts


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, I feel sad, I was so close!


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 10, 2011)

If mr. giggums hadn't posted, then you would have been in a tie with jakkspeedcuber, and might have won. Blame mr. giggums.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol Clayy. I doubt you've forgotten that Señor Giggums is the one who got you out.


----------

